# Popsugar Must Have June 2014 *SPOILERS*



## MissJexie (May 17, 2014)

I don't know about anyone else, but I've had my box for almost 2 weeks now. I'm SO ready to start talking about June! I am hoping for a cute wallet, and/or a pair of cute sunnies!


----------



## ikecarus (May 17, 2014)

Hehe, right now I'm hoping for a $10 off code! XD


----------



## JENNIER (May 17, 2014)

Hoping for an exfoliator, tinted lip balm with SPF, and midi ring.


----------



## northwest22 (May 17, 2014)

I'm hoping for a summery throw pillow with a bright design. (I'm jealous of the squirrel throw pillow that people got on their coco Fancy boxes.) And some good quality sunblock moisturizer.


----------



## MissJexie (May 19, 2014)

ikecarus said:


> Hehe, right now I'm hoping for a $10 off code! XD


LOL I'm right there with you!


----------



## queenofserendip (May 19, 2014)

I cancelled PopSugar after May because I have NG Quarterly and FFF coming in June.. I have to draw the line somewhere! So no fear, ladies, this month will probably be a fab box since I'm not getting it, as it always happens! And then when I resubscribe in July, we'll probably get another February-type box.


----------



## Ketaki Sawant (May 19, 2014)

I am too waiting for the 10$ code ....when does it come out normally ?? and When i try to sign up for the the Pop sugar box it gives the option.

 Can someone explain me ?

Thanks

Ketaki


----------



## RenoFab (May 19, 2014)

I am re-subbed for June bc it is my bday month and I used a $15 coupon that I got with my order from NatureBox when they did that collab a couple of months ago. Anywho, I skipped out on May and it looked like a great month to me so I am hoping June is too. I would love a PEN!!!!! Beautiful feminine pen that I can pull out of my purse and write some cute guys number. LOL. I am so old fashioned. 

I would love a jewelry item! Earrings or a necklace for summer and a hair turban to keep my hair under wraps at pool parties.


----------



## melanie0971 (May 19, 2014)

Hoping for another code! But since I heard there was one for Nature Box subbers they might not put out another one for June. I just got a really pretty Swarovski pen for mother's day so I don't need another fancy pen but I wouldn't complain to loudly. I won't get it until after my vacation so maybe something for a vacation at home later this summer... Hmmm...


----------



## JenTX (May 19, 2014)

I'm hoping for a good code to resubscribe with. Was thT naturebox code unique?


----------



## northwest22 (May 19, 2014)

I'm a Naturebox subscriber and didn't get a $10 off code in my box. Was this for all Naturebox subbers or just the ones who ordered the special collaboration box?


----------



## normajean2008 (May 19, 2014)

northwest22 said:


> I'm a Naturebox subscriber and didn't get a $10 off code in my box. Was this for all Naturebox subbers or just the ones who ordered the special collaboration box?


It was only in the special discounted collab box between the two subs.


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (May 20, 2014)

Me too!



ikecarus said:


> Hehe, right now I'm hoping for a $10 off code! XD


----------



## specialtoes (May 20, 2014)

For $30 a month, I feel like I can justify getting these boxes. Not so much for $40. Come on, code!


----------



## penny13 (May 20, 2014)

Ketaki Sawant said:


> I am too waiting for the 10$ code ....when does it come out normally ?? and When i try to sign up for the the Pop sugar box it gives the option.
> 
> Can someone explain me ?
> 
> ...


Codes don't *always* happen, but they generally will come out at some point. When you get a code, you pop it into that box, and you decide if you want to be on the waiting list for an earlier box (so maybe you liked May, and would rather have that than a June), and if one is avaliable they will send it to you. You can't, however, use codes on special boxes, such as the Resort Box and the Summer Box. 

At the very least, if you want to just get it over with an order, REFER5 usually works for $5.00 off. I hope this helps?


----------



## MissJexie (May 20, 2014)

Ketaki Sawant said:


> I am too waiting for the 10$ code ....when does it come out normally ?? and When i try to sign up for the the Pop sugar box it gives the option.
> 
> Can someone explain me ?
> 
> ...


If you're referring to the option to be added to a wait list for an earlier box, that is there so you have the option of getting the current or previous month's box.

For example It's May 20th today. If you signed up for PopSugar today and unchecked that box, your first box would be the June box. If you checked the box, you would be put on a list of new subscribers that are interested in receiving the May box.


----------



## [email protected] (May 20, 2014)

Code XL25K3Z works for $15 off Popsugar.  It only works for true new subscribers though - if you're logged into your account it won't work.  I just found that through some Googling - it's not my referral/affiliate links, but I don't know if it's someone else's (just FYI).

Just kidding, it does work if you're logged in, you just have to cancel your current subscription first.


----------



## [email protected] (May 20, 2014)

Just kidding, it does work if you're logged in, you just have to cancel your current subscription first.


----------



## Blonde vixen (May 20, 2014)

I can't get it to work but I have subscribed in the past. Is there any way to get it to work for past subscribers? I hate these codes for new subscribers only.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## puppymomofthree (May 20, 2014)

LaurenS said:


> Code XL25K3Z works for $15 off Popsugar.  It only works for true new subscribers though - if you're logged into your account it won't work.  I just found that through some Googling - it's not my referral/affiliate links, but I don't know if it's someone else's (just FYI).


YES!!!!  Wahooooo!


----------



## puppymomofthree (May 20, 2014)

Blonde vixen said:


> I can't get it to work but I have subscribed in the past. Is there any way to get it to work for past subscribers? I hate these codes for new subscribers only.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I just used a different e-mail address and the first letter of my first name instead of my full name.  Worked for me and a coworker--and two more referrals!


----------



## [email protected] (May 20, 2014)

Blonde vixen said:


> I can't get it to work but I have subscribed in the past. Is there any way to get it to work for past subscribers? I hate these codes for new subscribers only.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


If you cancel your subscription first, then go back and open a new subscription, it should work (it did for me).  Your current subscription has to be canceled first.


----------



## klg534 (May 20, 2014)

Sweet GREAT find! Thanks!


----------



## [email protected] (May 20, 2014)

klg534 said:


> Sweet GREAT find! Thanks!


You're welcome  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## crowsgirl15 (May 20, 2014)

LaurenS said:


> Code XL25K3Z works for $15 off Popsugar.  It only works for true new subscribers though - if you're logged into your account it won't work.  I just found that through some Googling - it's not my referral/affiliate links, but I don't know if it's someone else's (just FYI).


Wooo! Worked for me on one account and not on the other (I have two for two different e-mails), but, whatever, it worked!


----------



## northwest22 (May 20, 2014)

Yippee! That code worked for my existing account. Just closed and logged right back in and used code. Thanks, laurenS!


----------



## [email protected] (May 20, 2014)

northwest22 said:


> Yippee! That code worked for my existing account. Just closed and logged right back in and used code. Thanks, laurenS!


Sure thing - I was just as excited to find it as anyone else  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## penny13 (May 20, 2014)

LaurenS said:


> Code XL25K3Z works for $15 off Popsugar.  It only works for true new subscribers though - if you're logged into your account it won't work.  I just found that through some Googling - it's not my referral/affiliate links, but I don't know if it's someone else's (just FYI).


MUT hero of the day!


----------



## Blonde vixen (May 20, 2014)

puppymomofthree said:


> I just used a different e-mail address and the first letter of my first name instead of my full name.  Worked for me and a coworker--and two more referrals!


Thank you so much it worked!! And to the awesome person who posted this code too. Thank you!! I love pop sugar just not at $40 lol.


----------



## melanie0971 (May 20, 2014)

Worked! Thanks Lauren!


----------



## ikecarus (May 20, 2014)

LaurenS said:


> Code XL25K3Z works for $15 off Popsugar.  It only works for true new subscribers though - if you're logged into your account it won't work.  I just found that through some Googling - it's not my referral/affiliate links, but I don't know if it's someone else's (just FYI).


PERFECT. Just signed up for the June box.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (May 20, 2014)

I used it too really happy thanks so much, Anyone know how you enter a refural if  someone signs up.  My friend wants to get a box too and I don't see anywhere to put a refural.


----------



## Shauna999 (May 20, 2014)

I was going to pass on this month but for $26 ...I'm totally IN!!   Thanks Girl for the $15 off code  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Monica Sue (May 20, 2014)

I just ordered the naturebox popsugar box just for the discount and now see someone posted one.  I knew I should have waited! lol


----------



## Kelly Silva (May 20, 2014)

I have an odd question, but does anyone know if I paid for April, cancelled, got May for free from referrals, cancelled, but then got enough referrals for the 3 free box option, will they automatically open my account again like they did for May?


----------



## ashleygo (May 20, 2014)

I used the code! THANKS! My sub just ended and I decided to do a month to month with coupons since it's cheaper. I used my referral code so now I have 2 referrals and can get a free box on my first account when I resign! SO HAPPY! I have stopped guessing what I want since it never works out for me. I am a pop sugar fan, so really anything will make me happy.


----------



## Mrs30009 (May 20, 2014)

LaurenS said:


> Code XL25K3Z works for $15 off Popsugar.  It only works for true new subscribers though - if you're logged into your account it won't work.  I just found that through some Googling - it's not my referral/affiliate links, but I don't know if it's someone else's (just FYI).


Thank you.  I was able to use it under a different e-mail.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## iPretty949 (May 20, 2014)

YAY! It worked on mine! Thank you!!! &lt;3 Now I have a reason to buy more makeup since my budget for this box is reduced!!!


----------



## MissJexie (May 20, 2014)

I just used XL25K3Z and gifted myself a box on my already closed account and it worked just fine.


----------



## puppymomofthree (May 20, 2014)

Megan2 said:


> I used it too really happy thanks so much, Anyone know how you enter a refural if someone signs up. My friend wants to get a box too and I don't see anywhere to put a refural.


On your account you should be able to see your referral link--you can e-mail that to them.


----------



## utgal2004 (May 20, 2014)

My sub ended in May and I was debating paying full price. So happy I found this after months of not being able to use codes because of my prepaid sub. Thanks!!!!


----------



## RenoFab (May 20, 2014)

So what do you all want for June????


----------



## jesemiaud (May 20, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> I just used XL25K3Z and gifted myself a box on my already closed account and it worked just fine.


Worked for me too! I hope I don't get a May box though...I wasn't super into that one. I'd think that I've ordered late enough not to get one.


----------



## MissJexie (May 20, 2014)

jesemiaud said:


> Worked for me too! I hope I don't get a May box though...I wasn't super into that one. I'd think that I've ordered late enough not to get one.


I double checked before checking out. At the top it said "Your first box will be the June Box" or something to that effect, so you should be all set  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lolo22 (May 20, 2014)

Yay I got one too!!!


----------



## Schmootc (May 20, 2014)

I had to open another account with a different email address and use that to get the code to work, even though I'd canceled my monthly subscription. My guess is that my sub was still reading as active because I'm getting the summer special edition box.


----------



## mandithomas89 (May 20, 2014)

I've canceled my account before but I can't seem to figure out how to do it this time. All I see is to change my billing/shipping info and password.


----------



## Lisa80 (May 20, 2014)

I loved March and April boxes but really didn't like May and swore I would not order another but with $15 off I'm getting sucked in again...because what if June is a really great box? So yeah, I'm weak and signed up again...


----------



## [email protected] (May 20, 2014)

mandithomas89 said:


> I've canceled my account before but I can't seem to figure out how to do it this time. All I see is to change my billing/shipping info and password.


You click on manage my billing in your account and it's at the very bottom in teeny letters


----------



## mandithomas89 (May 20, 2014)

LaurenS said:


> You click on manage my billing in your account and it's at the very bottom in teeny letters


Thanks!! They were hiding it down there! Now to resub with that NatureBox code   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## flynt (May 20, 2014)

Schmootc said:


> I had to open another account with a different email address and use that to get the code to work, even though I'd canceled my monthly subscription. My guess is that my sub was still reading as active because I'm getting the summer special edition box.


Yep, if you're waiting on a special edition box it marks your account as active.  I was super annoyed when I first signed up that I signed up for a special edition box then a monthly so I couldn't use a code.  Had I realized and reversed the order I could have used the code but CS said there was nothing they could do when I asked.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (May 20, 2014)

I would really love a wallet or sunglasses this month. Some headphones! A novel! A body scrub would be great for summer, too.


----------



## Shauna999 (May 20, 2014)

Wanting: a complete filthy trashy novel, sea salt spray or some other textured hair product that's perfect for that tousled beachy hair, cute straw fedora, makeup product in a fun summer color &amp; maybe some havianas...a gal can wish


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (May 21, 2014)

YES! Thank you, it just worked for me! I cancelled after I got last months. I wish they'd just lower the price rather than having to cancel and resub with a code. But 24.95 is AWESOME!!



LaurenS said:


> Code XL25K3Z works for $15 off Popsugar. It only works for true new subscribers though - if you're logged into your account it won't work. I just found that through some Googling - it's not my referral/affiliate links, but I don't know if it's someone else's (just FYI).
> 
> Just kidding, it does work if you're logged in, you just have to cancel your current subscription first.


----------



## CaliMel (May 21, 2014)

I ended up using the code to buy a box. I love their summer season boxes most of all so I'd rather just buy one box a year during this time.

Thank you for the code!


----------



## Ketaki Sawant (May 21, 2014)

LaurenS said:


> Code XL25K3Z works for $15 off Popsugar.  It only works for true new subscribers though - if you're logged into your account it won't work.  I just found that through some Googling - it's not my referral/affiliate links, but I don't know if it's someone else's (just FYI).
> 
> Just kidding, it does work if you're logged in, you just have to cancel your current subscription first.


 It worked for me ..thank you !!!


----------



## Bizgirlva (May 21, 2014)

June better be good, it's my birthday!


----------



## pbpink (May 21, 2014)

thank you for code! it would not allow me to use code on my inactive/closed account for myself or as a gift sub, had to open brand new account as it said it was for new subs only……


----------



## JenTX (May 21, 2014)

LaurenS said:


> Code XL25K3Z works for $15 off Popsugar.  It only works for true new subscribers though - if you're logged into your account it won't work.  I just found that through some Googling - it's not my referral/affiliate links, but I don't know if it's someone else's (just FYI).
> 
> Just kidding, it does work if you're logged in, you just have to cancel your current subscription first.


Woooohooo thank you!!!


----------



## greeneyedfoxxx (May 21, 2014)

I'm wanting:

Turban headband/scarf

Wallet/coin purse

Earrings

Small vase for June blooms

Watermelon candy

No:

Nail polish

Lip products

Eyeshadow

Candles


----------



## ikecarus (May 21, 2014)

greeneyedfoxxx said:


> I'm wanting:
> 
> Turban headband/scarf
> 
> ...


Yes to watermelon candy if it's like those sour patch watermelon candies!!!


----------



## eas00 (May 21, 2014)

Did anyone see this on Instagram? Do you think they just mean the new box design or something more?


----------



## Kdlane (May 22, 2014)

Wow, very interesting

A purse? Ok! Those shoes look like Nine West, which I like!


----------



## Kdlane (May 22, 2014)

I wouldn't mind some cool jewelry (like the necklaces in the past), a really nice super big candle, a body scrub or body lotion fullsized from somebody like Laura Mercier, sunglasses from Victoria Beckham or Houseofharlow. I guess I really want the summer special edition box!?!?


----------



## TooMuchElectric (May 22, 2014)

Oh god I hope they just mean the box design. Not that we'd get a pair of shoes, I think those ones are fug.


----------



## Cag731 (May 22, 2014)

I'm so excited the code worked. I ordered the June box in hopes if some awesome summer stuff for the beach.


----------



## CAPSLOCK (May 22, 2014)

The bouqs is a new flower subscription service. Maybe a code for a free bouquet?


----------



## Shauna999 (May 22, 2014)

I just realized that we haven't received any gift cards for a while- I like the idea of getting a GC to try out a new flower sub- I love Gerber daisys this time of year, they just look sooooo happy!!


----------



## v0ltagekid (May 22, 2014)

Totally ordered with the new code yay ! are there any real spoilers for june?

I hope it's a good box


----------



## Bizgirlva (May 22, 2014)

Ha, when I saw that pic I was like whoopie, they changed the box.  Like not the contents just the box.  I better be wrong PS, remember it's my b-day later in June so make it good, MAKE IT GOOD!


----------



## avamad (May 22, 2014)

Maybe a new shoe subscription by popsugar?!?


----------



## mvangundy (May 22, 2014)

Just signed back up with the code!!! I do NOTTTTTTTTTTTTT want shoes, especially heels.  Shoes are too unique to be able to pick out for a large group of people!


----------



## MissJexie (May 22, 2014)

yousoldtheworld said:


> I would really love a wallet or sunglasses this month. Some headphones! A novel! A body scrub would be great for summer, too.


Yep that is my dream box right there! LOL


----------



## Laurenv78 (May 22, 2014)

caved and signed up....following...


----------



## Linnette Diaz (May 22, 2014)

Lauren did you sign up?


----------



## Laurenv78 (May 22, 2014)

Yep!  I figure if I don't like the contents maybe I can swap for Nina's Fancy Box items or other stuff I do want...


----------



## Linnette Diaz (May 22, 2014)

Oh no what is Nina fancy box?


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (May 22, 2014)

Laurenv78 said:


> Yep!  I figure if I don't like the contents maybe I can swap for Nina's Fancy Box items or other stuff I do want...





Laurenv78 said:


> Yep!  I figure if I don't like the contents maybe I can swap for Nina's Fancy Box items or other stuff I do want...


Nina who fancy box?  Never heard of that what .. please tell us   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Laurenv78 (May 22, 2014)

Megan2 said:


> Nina who fancy box?  Never heard of that what .. please tell us   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Nina Garcia Quarterly...I've never subscribed but the reviews are really good.  It's $100 I think


----------



## northwest22 (May 22, 2014)

I think it's definitely going to have atleast one floral patterned item. I'm okay with that. I used to hate floral patterns, but oddly as I get older I'm starting to like them. Loooooooovvvved that bag a few months back. I also was an adamant hater of all things pink, but I'm starting to like it a bit more. What's happening to me?


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (May 22, 2014)

Laurenv78 said:


> Nina Garcia Quarterly...I've never subscribed but the reviews are really good.  It's $100 I think


oh fancy  box is different than quarterly they are two different companies each has boxes. So ninas box is a quarterly box not from fancy box. I get ninas box and love it.


----------



## Beautyboxgal (May 22, 2014)

northwest22 said:


> I think it's definitely going to have atleast one floral patterned item. I'm okay with that. I used to hate floral patterns, but oddly as I get older I'm starting to like them. Loooooooovvvved that bag a few months back. I also was an adamant hater of all things pink, but I'm starting to like it a bit more. What's happening to me?


Something floral works for me.  I love the blue tote!


----------



## JenTX (May 22, 2014)

Am I the only one who thinks those shoes are cute? The tote is too. I'd be cool with either but the chances of the shoes fitting properly would be slim.


----------



## janessapk (May 22, 2014)

I used the code, too; thanks!

I just started subscribing with the May box, which I liked but didn't love (LOVE the water bottle and chips; haven't used the workout dvd or sleep mask yet, and still figuring out if I like the perfume) and am super looking forward to the June one. I'd love a candle, scarf, little wallet or clutch, and some sweet summer candy.


----------



## Monica Sue (May 23, 2014)

the code doesnt work anymore? just tried to use it


----------



## Lolo22 (May 23, 2014)

Jennifer Leigh said:


> Am I the only one who thinks those shoes are cute? The tote is too. I'd be cool with either but the chances of the shoes fitting properly would be slim.


I agree, both cute! I would love a gift card for anywhere with shoes, purses or flowers  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## [email protected] (May 23, 2014)

Monica Sue said:


> the code doesnt work anymore? just tried to use it


Looks like the code is dead - it's gotten a lot of traction over the past few days, so they probably shut it down  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## elizabethrose (May 23, 2014)

LaurenS said:


> Looks like the code is dead - it's gotten a lot of traction over the past few days, so they probably shut it down  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Noooooooooo.... I was waiting to order once I got paid (this morning)!! No Popsugar box for me this month  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## pbpink (May 23, 2014)

LaurenS said:


> Looks like the code is dead - it's gotten a lot of traction over the past few days, so they probably shut it down  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


try emailing them as it said it was valid through june 1st, it was the nature box code


----------



## pbpink (May 23, 2014)

elizabethrose said:


> Noooooooooo.... I was waiting to order once I got paid (this morning)!! No Popsugar box for me this month  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


try emailing them, see above

MUT would not let me multi quote!


----------



## melanie0971 (May 23, 2014)

Lolo22 said:


> I agree, both cute! I would love a gift card for anywhere with shoes, purses or flowers  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I have nightmares about finding shoes that fit. But I do need new shoes for work... But not heels like that. I'd kill myself lol


----------



## elizabethrose (May 23, 2014)

pbpink said:


> try emailing them, see above
> 
> MUT would not let me multi quote!


Good idea!


----------



## Lolo22 (May 23, 2014)

I think these are the shoes. they appear to be on clearance though.  http://bananarepublic.gap.com/browse/product.do?pid=686970052&amp;vid=1&amp;locale=en_US&amp;kwid=1&amp;sem=false&amp;sdReferer=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.google.com%2Furl%3Fsa%3Dt%26rct%3Dj%26q%3D%26esrc%3Ds%26source%3Dweb%26cd%3D1%26ved%3D0CCkQFjAA%26url%3Dhttp%253A%252F%252Fwww.bananarepublic.com%252Fproducts%252Fninah-pump-P686970.jsp%26ei%3D1Xl_U8jUBKzT8gGv3oHgBQ%26usg%3DAFQjCNG9V4qF4AUUV0rX0DNBVxHdFvKzUA%26sig2%3Df5LJwwk7WJm-cIU3OL-VFQ%26bvm%3Dbv.67720277%2Cd.b2U


----------



## nicolispicoli (May 23, 2014)

I am so bummed I missed the window for the June code!! If I'm being honest, I HATE this new MuT layout, so I don't come on nearly as often  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lisa80 (May 23, 2014)

Beautyboxgal said:


> Something floral works for me.  I love the blue tote!


I like the tote too!


----------



## northwest22 (May 23, 2014)

nicolispicoli said:


> I am so bummed I missed the window for the June code!! If I'm being honest, I HATE this new MuT layout, so I don't come on nearly as often  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I agree. I think a lot of users have abandoned the site. It makes me sad because I miss the excitement of my fellow popsugar subscribers.


----------



## fabgirl (May 23, 2014)

northwest22 said:


> I agree. I think a lot of users have abandoned the site. It makes me sad because I miss the excitement of my fellow popsugar subscribers.


----------



## fabgirl (May 23, 2014)

I agree too. There seems to be a lot less activity in the posts these says. I'm hoping that people will return once they get used to it. I still haven't figured some things out.


----------



## fabgirl (May 23, 2014)

These *days


----------



## Shauna999 (May 23, 2014)

I know it's sad... The new site really put my PS addiction into check- it's probably a good thing for me...lol! Even my hubs said something to me the other day... He even noticed my MUT absence- I think he likes it though... More attention for him..lol!


----------



## Saffyra (May 23, 2014)

I used my April Box eco shopper tote today hoping someone would run after me and say "Popsugar friend!!!"  but no one did  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kelly Silva (May 24, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> I used my April Box eco shopper tote today hoping someone would run after me and say "Popsugar friend!!!"  but no one did  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Haha I would have   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## northwest22 (May 24, 2014)

fabgirl said:


> I agree too. There seems to be a lot less activity in the posts these says. I'm hoping that people will return once they get used to it. I still haven't figured some things out.


I actually still don't understand how to use the new site. It takes me about 6 steps to get to this forum.


----------



## KayEss (May 25, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> I used my April Box eco shopper tote today hoping someone would run after me and say "Popsugar friend!!!"  but no one did  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Same here!! But nobody even batted an eye!


----------



## lfin12 (May 25, 2014)

Question...I have the Gorjana circle necklace from a few months back and its tarnishing? I thought it was gold, but apparently its not. Anyone else have this issue? Do you think popsugar will do anything to replace it?


----------



## Saffyra (May 25, 2014)

lfin12 said:


> Question...I have the Gorjana circle necklace from a few months back and its tarnishing? I thought it was gold, but apparently its not. Anyone else have this issue? Do you think popsugar will do anything to replace it?


I doubt Popsugar would do anything.  It would be better to contact Gorjana.  Or try polishing it and see if that helps?


----------



## emilylithium (May 25, 2014)

lfin12 said:


> Question...I have the Gorjana circle necklace from a few months back and its tarnishing? I thought it was gold, but apparently its not. Anyone else have this issue? Do you think popsugar will do anything to replace it?


I have found the Gorjana and Griffin items lacking in quality in general. I bought a necklace from them and only wore it to beach a couple of times, and it already chipped. Same with other items like the scarves, the threads come out easily


----------



## JenTX (May 25, 2014)

lfin12 said:


> Question...I have the Gorjana circle necklace from a few months back and its tarnishing? I thought it was gold, but apparently its not. Anyone else have this issue? Do you think popsugar will do anything to replace it?


  


emilylithium said:


> I have found the Gorjana and Griffin items lacking in quality in general. I bought a necklace from them and only wore it to beach a couple of times, and it already chipped. Same with other items like the scarves, the threads come out easily


I've had such great luck with Gorjana that I'm shocked to read this. That said, they have had really good customer service when I have placed orders from them, so I would send them an email and see if there is anything I can do.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (May 25, 2014)

emilylithium said:


> I have found the Gorjana and Griffin items lacking in quality in general. I bought a necklace from them and only wore it to beach a couple of times, and it already chipped. Same with other items like the scarves, the threads come out easily


The answer is yes. I have  5 necklaces from them 3 of which broke or tarnished.


----------



## MissJexie (May 25, 2014)

If anyone is having issues with the new site, let me suggest this link: https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/131802-definitive-guide-to-subscriptions-my-content-and-view-new-content/

This is a good link to show how to follow and keep track of content you want to follow similar to the old site.

It's definitely a transition, but now that I'm used to it, I don't mind it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm sure more people will start to filter back over time!


----------



## meaganola (May 25, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> If anyone is having issues with the new site, let me suggest this link: https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/131802-definitive-guide-to-subscriptions-my-content-and-view-new-content/
> 
> This is a good link to show how to follow and keep track of content you want to follow similar to the old site.
> 
> It's definitely a transition, but now that I'm used to it, I don't mind it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm sure more people will start to filter back over time!


So much this!  The more I use the new forum, the more I get used to it.  I still miss the easy-photo-upload of the old mobile site, but I know a mobile app with that feature is one of the tech team's big priorities.


----------



## AshJs3 (May 26, 2014)

Add me to the new site haters. I use the new content link, but a lot of the times I will go there, read a thread then go back and all of my other unread threads have disappeared. I thought the layout would get better as I got used to it, but it has NOT!


----------



## tulippop (May 26, 2014)

AshJs3 said:


> Add me to the new site haters. I use the new content link, but a lot of the times I will go there, read a thread then go back and all of my other unread threads have disappeared. I thought the layout would get better as I got used to it, but it has NOT!


add me too.  I miss the popup at the bottom when there are new posts in a thread I already have opened and I really don't like that there's no picture thing at the top so I can just browse all of the pictures in the post when I just want to see stuff.


----------



## Mrs30009 (May 26, 2014)

tulippop said:


> add me too.  I miss the popup at the bottom when there are new posts in a thread I already have opened and I really don't like that there's no picture thing at the top so I can just browse all of the pictures in the post when I just want to see stuff.


I miss the new posts and picture viewing option too.


----------



## JenTX (May 26, 2014)

Mrs30009 said:


> I miss the new posts and picture viewing option too.


The picture option is greatly missed. The good news is, I complained about this in another thread and @@Director actually stepped in and said it is coming back soon!



tulippop said:


> add me too.  I miss the popup at the bottom when there are new posts in a thread I already have opened and I really don't like that there's no picture thing at the top so I can just browse all of the pictures in the post when I just want to see stuff.


 
I miss that feature too. That said, I usually just go to my "content I follow" page and it will tell me if something new is up on one of my followed threads. That link is here:

https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/index.php?app=core&amp;module=search&amp;do=followed

Of all the changes on MUT, the followed threads page I will actually say has been improved in my opinion. It's easy to see how many posts there have been since I last saw the thread, mark as read without actually going to the thread, and see the latest post. You just click the little down arrow next to the thread name to see more info and get more functionality.



AshJs3 said:


> Add me to the new site haters. I use the new content link, but a lot of the times I will go there, read a thread then go back and all of my other unread threads have disappeared. I thought the layout would get better as I got used to it, but it has NOT!


 
I had this happen to me too. On the left side of the screen, there are filters for that page. I realized it was filtering out threads that I already saw the last time I was on that page but didn't click on. If you adjust the filters, that won't happen again.



meaganola said:


> So much this!  The more I use the new forum, the more I get used to it.  I still miss the easy-photo-upload of the old mobile site, but I know a mobile app with that feature is one of the tech team's big priorities.


 



MissJexie said:


> If anyone is having issues with the new site, let me suggest this link: https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/131802-definitive-guide-to-subscriptions-my-content-and-view-new-content/
> 
> This is a good link to show how to follow and keep track of content you want to follow similar to the old site.
> 
> It's definitely a transition, but now that I'm used to it, I don't mind it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm sure more people will start to filter back over time!


----------



## skylola123 (May 26, 2014)

Anyone know of any codes???? 

I am pretty intrigued by that instagram picture.


----------



## Geek (May 26, 2014)

meaganola said:


> a mobile app with that feature is one of the tech team's big priorities.


Making this is posed large challenges for the tech team.  But nevertheless, we will forge forward, no ETA on this right now.


----------



## gcc69 (May 26, 2014)

lfin12 said:


> Question...I have the Gorjana circle necklace from a few months back and its tarnishing? I thought it was gold, but apparently its not. Anyone else have this issue? Do you think popsugar will do anything to replace it?


The jewelry on their website is listed as gold plated.


----------



## KayEss (May 26, 2014)

My Gorjana plating started to wear away a few months ago. It was my favorite necklace for awhile.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> oh, well..Out with the old, in with the new!


----------



## melanie0971 (May 26, 2014)

northwest22 said:


> I actually still don't understand how to use the new site. It takes me about 6 steps to get to this forum.


 yeah drives me crazy. And I haven't figured out how to get to the posts I haven't read. I have to start over or at the end and go backwards. And I'm using the full site on mg phone because the mobile version makes me want to scream.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 26, 2014)

melanie0971 said:


> yeah drives me crazy. And I haven't figured out how to get to the posts I haven't read. I have to start over or at the end and go backwards. And I'm using the full site on mg phone because the mobile version makes me want to scream.


Click the star or dot next to the thread title. That should take you to wherever you left off.


----------



## Kelly Silva (May 26, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> Click the star or dot next to the thread title. That should take you to wherever you left off.


For me when I do that it doesn't take me to where I left off, but instead just the last post which is not necessarily where I last read.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 26, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> For me when I do that it doesn't take me to where I left off, but instead just the last post which is not necessarily where I last read.


Hmm that's weird. I wonder if it's something in the settings? I'll look into it.


----------



## flynt (May 26, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> Click the star or dot next to the thread title. That should take you to wherever you left off.


That works for me on the full site but not the mobile site.


----------



## meaganola (May 26, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> Hmm that's weird. I wonder if it's something in the settings? I'll look into it.





flynt said:


> That works for me on the full site but not the mobile site.


The last I heard, it's one of the things they're working on for the mobile site/app.


----------



## melanie0971 (May 26, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> Click the star or dot next to the thread title. That should take you to wherever you left off.


 I had tried that before and it didn't work. This time it did. Yeah! Thanks!


----------



## rumdrop (May 27, 2014)

Hi I was wondering how to use those promo codes, that are mostly for new subscribers.

Do I need a new email address to make it appear as first time subscriber? Do they not cross reference the shipping address and telephone numbers with the info that I used to use?

Any advice would be appreciated!!

Thanks!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 27, 2014)

rumdrop said:


> Hi I was wondering how to use those promo codes, that are mostly for new subscribers.
> 
> Do I need a new email address to make it appear as first time subscriber? Do they not cross reference the shipping address and telephone numbers with the info that I used to use?
> 
> ...


Honestly, I've been able to use all of the 'new subscriber' codes lately with my usual log in. I just cancel &amp; then when I go back to re-subscribe, I put the code in. 

I have seen a few people post that it won't work for them that way &amp; in that case, I think you can just use a different e-mail address. As far as I know, they don't cross reference.


----------



## rumdrop (May 27, 2014)

Thanks so much Moderator!

(I couldnt figure out how to respond to your response, hence the new relay... :blush:  )

Hmmm, I guess I'm one of those unlucky ones.

It actually told me online that the particular promo code (REFER5) was for first time subscribers only. Maybe I'll try again next time!

I didn't even use the promo code for my real first time subscription, and felt like it's about time that I get discounts too


----------



## rumdrop (May 27, 2014)

-


----------



## tulippop (May 27, 2014)

Jennifer Leigh said:


> The picture option is greatly missed. The good news is, I complained about this in another thread and @@Director actually stepped in and said it is coming back soon!


Ohhhh I'm so glad it's coming back.  Sometimes I just want to look at pretty pictures of makeup XD


----------



## Lolo22 (May 27, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> For me when I do that it doesn't take me to where I left off, but instead just the last post which is not necessarily where I last read.





allistra44 said:


> Hmm that's weird. I wonder if it's something in the settings? I'll look into it.


Yeah, for mobile it only goes to the last post posted.  It was the best they could do, but at least better than being sent to page 1!

Also, I've used 2 emails ever since they started having codes and I just gift a month to the other one each time.  Then the next time I switch the email sending the gift sub.  The codes always work and I never have to remember to cancel.


----------



## wurly (May 27, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> If anyone is having issues with the new site, let me suggest this link: https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/131802-definitive-guide-to-subscriptions-my-content-and-view-new-content/
> 
> This is a good link to show how to follow and keep track of content you want to follow similar to the old site.
> 
> It's definitely a transition, but now that I'm used to it, I don't mind it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm sure more people will start to filter back over time!


I had lots of trouble signing in after the transition. It took weeks for me to sign in. My sign in didn't work for weeks, then suddenly it did. Still trying to learn this new system.


----------



## Roxane68 (May 28, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> I just used XL25K3Z and gifted myself a box on my already closed account and it worked just fine.


Has anyone used this code recently successfully? I can't get it to work.


----------



## Saffyra (May 28, 2014)

Roxane68 said:


> Has anyone used this code recently successfully? I can't get it to work.


I can't either.  I remember there was some debate over whether it was only for new accounts or not.  Many people managed to get it to work anyway but maybe Popsugar fixed that?  I didnt try making a new account to find out.


----------



## JenTX (May 29, 2014)

I'm ready for some spoilers already!


----------



## AmyRez (May 29, 2014)

Roxane68 said:


> Has anyone used this code recently successfully? I can't get it to work.


Any luck with this?  I cancelled my subscription and can't get the code to work.  Keeps saying "invalid".  I also tried a new email address to set up a new account.  :angry:


----------



## hitchcockblonde (May 29, 2014)

I tried the code without even signing in and it still didn't work. Seems like maybe it has expired.


----------



## Lisa80 (May 29, 2014)

My June box shows processing!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## northwest22 (May 29, 2014)

Lisa80 said:


> My June box shows processing!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Exciting! This seems early. I hope it's a good one!


----------



## ikecarus (May 29, 2014)

Mine is processing too!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Saffyra (May 29, 2014)

Mine says nothing!! :*(


----------



## CaliMel (May 29, 2014)

Hmm mine says processing too! Exciting.


----------



## Kdlane (May 29, 2014)

Processing, but no backdoor tracking yet


----------



## jennm149 (May 30, 2014)

So while I said after the May box that $10 off wasn't enough to get a box sight unseen, a $15 discount was sufficient motivation.  My June box is also processing.

Hope the June box is a good one!


----------



## Ketaki Sawant (May 30, 2014)

this is my first popsugar box i m excited ....and I just checked my account the june box is processing ... 

Super excited   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Saffyra (May 30, 2014)

Did someone say that this thing weighs 6.1 lbs or is that the Limited Edition!?

Never mind.  Its the Limited edition.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kenzie Bailey (May 30, 2014)

Anyone have a promo code at all?

I'm not certain I can justify the $40 this month for something that has had so little hype.  Previous months were good, but i know they tend to kinda go in waves, either they're *really* good, or a lot a people don't like em.


----------



## northwest22 (May 30, 2014)

Ketaki Sawant said:


> this is my first popsugar box i m excited ....and I just checked my account the june box is processing ...
> 
> Super excited   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I'm excited for you! I got my first PS box in Sept last year and I've been obsessed with sub boxes ever since. I've tried so many, but PS is most consistently the best. It's the kind of box that I get more excited about as I own it. I find that even items I'm not excited about at first end up being must haves for me. (Like the wet brush, Jurlique serum and flower tote.)

It's so much fun and this forum makes it even more fun! The ladies here always know the tricks to getting a good deal, so you are in the right place.


----------



## mandithomas89 (May 30, 2014)

northwest22 said:


> I'm excited for you! I got my first PS box in Sept last year and I've been obsessed with sub boxes ever since. I've tried so many, but PS is most consistently the best. It's the kind of box that I get more excited about as I own it. I find that even items I'm not excited about at first end up being must haves for me. (Like the wet brush, Jurlique serum and flower tote.)
> 
> It's so much fun and this forum makes it even more fun! The ladies here always know the tricks to getting a good deal, so you are in the right place.


I just bought the wet brush after seeing that it was in a past box from before I subbed and I'm so excited to use it!


----------



## hitchcockblonde (May 30, 2014)

I too am bummed that the difficulty of the new mobile platform has me visiting here a lot less. On the other hand, it has been saving me a lot of money! (I'm easily enabled...lol)

I am getting so much use out of the zinger from last month! I am hoping for something else cool like that.


----------



## Shauna999 (May 30, 2014)

I used the infuser today for the 1st time &amp; I'm obsessed. I've already drank 3 bottles today- I just used chunks of cucumbers. Maybe not such a good idea to drink 3 ... Can't stop peeing.. Lol!


----------



## latinafeminista (May 30, 2014)

Did anyone have any luck calling PS to see if they could still honor the $15 code people used? I believe someone said it doesnt expire until 6/1...


----------



## yousoldtheworld (May 30, 2014)

This month is the last month of my sub! As much as I want to resub next month, I know I really shouldn't - I just spent a ton of money on new clothes for work and not work...so on one hand, I hope this month is great. But on the other, I kind of hope it's lackluster so that missing out next month will be less painful...


----------



## yousoldtheworld (May 30, 2014)

Shauna999 said:


> I used the infuser today for the 1st time &amp; I'm obsessed. I've already drank 3 bottles today- I just used chunks of cucumbers. Maybe not such a good idea to drink 3 ... Can't stop peeing.. Lol!


 I have only had grapefruits and clementines on hand to use, but I REALLY want to try some with cucumber, and maybe some mint/other herbs!


----------



## Shauna999 (May 30, 2014)

I just stopped today @ the outdoor market &amp; bought orange mint &amp; pineapple mint to plant in my herb garden- I thought it would make some super yummy infused water... Great minds think a like ..,  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Saffyra (May 30, 2014)

I put cucumber and mint in mine!  I crushed the mint first and the stuffed it in around the cucumber.

So refreshing!


----------



## Shauna999 (May 30, 2014)

I'm going to try that combo tomorrow... I think I may be obsessed... I'm now wondering why I didn't buy one of these before.., theyre awesome!! I may have gone a little overboard today.. I just finished my 5th bottle...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## aweheck (May 31, 2014)

flynt said:


> Yep, if you're waiting on a special edition box it marks your account as active.  I was super annoyed when I first signed up that I signed up for a special edition box then a monthly so I couldn't use a code.  Had I realized and reversed the order I could have used the code but CS said there was nothing they could do when I asked.


. I did the same thing! And it really made me mad with the Special Edition box arriving so late, waiting forever only to receive items lack in quality workmanship.


----------



## Shauna999 (Jun 1, 2014)

I really wanting a fabulous citronella candle- one that really works! I would love if one came in this months box- perfect home item for evening outside entertainment.


----------



## maenad25 (Jun 2, 2014)

MIne also says "Processing" in my account but nothing has shown up in FedEx yet!


----------



## JenTX (Jun 2, 2014)

maenad25 said:


> MIne also says "Processing" in my account but nothing has shown up in FedEx yet!


I hope there are spoilers soon!!


----------



## CaliMel (Jun 2, 2014)

They said on the facebook that they're not doing spoilers for the June box.


----------



## JENNIER (Jun 2, 2014)

I just saw on IG someone got their June box! It doesn't show what's inside though, waiting for their blog post to find out...


----------



## specialtoes (Jun 2, 2014)

Are you sure it wasn't the limited edition box?


----------



## JENNIER (Jun 2, 2014)

Positive, the card says June. It's in the new box, it's pink inside and says "Surprise. Love. Enjoy!"


----------



## specialtoes (Jun 2, 2014)

Wow! I hadn't realized any had actually shipped yet! How exciting!


----------



## Kelly Silva (Jun 2, 2014)

JENNIER said:


> Positive, the card says June. It's in the new box, it's pink inside and says "Surprise. Love. Enjoy!"


Can you link the photo?


----------



## JENNIER (Jun 2, 2014)

I can't figure out how to do anything on the new MUT! Try searching the hashtag #musthavebox on IG.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Jun 2, 2014)

JENNIER said:


> I can't figure out how to do anything on the new MUT! Try searching the hashtag #musthavebox on IG.


God what a poor choice of hashtags...nice sleuthing though!


----------



## flynt (Jun 2, 2014)

Pretty sure this book is in there from the picture

http://www.amazon.com/The-One-Only-A-Novel/dp/0345546881


----------



## s112095 (Jun 2, 2014)

I'm glad I hadn't bought that book yet.


----------



## JENNIER (Jun 2, 2014)

Oh I think you're right about the book! Not my cup of tea but I have someone I can give it to so that's ok with me.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jun 2, 2014)

I wonder if she'll spill? The #spon hashtag

Suggests she was possibly given the box by PS


----------



## flynt (Jun 2, 2014)

Also real spoilers need to be posted so I can stop trying to figure out what things are through the tissue paper, lol.


----------



## d1844 (Jun 2, 2014)

yay! I've been wanting to get a good summer read!


----------



## mstlcmn (Jun 2, 2014)

My box has initiated, 3.8 lbs.!  :luv:


----------



## ikecarus (Jun 3, 2014)

mstlcmn said:


> My box has initiated, 3.8 lbs.!  :luv:


AHHHHHHHH SO EXCITED.


----------



## mstlcmn (Jun 3, 2014)

ikecarus said:


> AHHHHHHHH SO EXCITED.


Me too, especially now that we had a little sneaky peak of one item!


----------



## KayEss (Jun 3, 2014)

AHHHH!! I love when they send us real books! (ETA: By "real" I mean not DIY or cooking.) I am just wrapping up with grad school so I will finally be able to read for fun again. This will be the perfect easy summer read. @@JENNIER thank you so much for the heads up! I'm so excited now!!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## utgal2004 (Jun 3, 2014)

Yes! I've read about that book and was planning to buy it. Love getting new books and this one seems great for summer!


----------



## Kelly Silva (Jun 3, 2014)

It seems like an odd choice of blogs to send the box to for review. She is trying to get in shape for beach season, so maybe it's a beach/fitness box? I don't know, I would think Popsugar would send it to a bigger blog like Ramblings of a Suburban Mom or MUA.


----------



## brandyk (Jun 3, 2014)

She is a Popsugar select fitness blogger. I am a Popsugar Select Mom blogger and had I known they were going to send out the boxes super early like this, I would have signed myself up in a hot minute. In retrospect it was silly but I already get several boxes sent my way from my own subscription and for giveaways and I didn't want to take the opportunity away from another blogger that reviews frequently if I was just going to get an extra box at the end of the month.

Anyhow, you could sign up to review the box last month and I'm not sure if they've asked before.  I don't know if they have done it before or if they'll do it again. But if they ask again I'll be the first signing up for that!


----------



## Kelly Silva (Jun 3, 2014)

brandyk said:


> She is a Popsugar select fitness blogger. I am a Popsugar Select Mom blogger and had I known they were going to send out the boxes super early like this, I would have signed myself up in a hot minute. In retrospect it was silly but I already get several boxes sent my way from my own subscription and for giveaways and I didn't want to take the opportunity away from another blogger that reviews frequently if I was just going to get an extra box at the end of the month.
> 
> Anyhow, you could sign up to review the box last month and I'm not sure if they've asked before.  I don't know if they have done it before or if they'll do it again. But if they ask again I'll be the first signing up for that!


Oooh I had no idea about Popsugar Select, thanks for the heads up!


----------



## brandyk (Jun 3, 2014)

Here's the link to it!  http://www.popsugar.com/select 

their blurb: POPSUGAR Select is a premiere network featuring the best fashion, beauty, fitness, food,home, mom and video bloggers hand-selected by our editors.

And also, I am dying to know what else is in that danged box!!!!


----------



## lauren2828 (Jun 3, 2014)

Gahhh! I wish I hadn't checked this thread right before bed! I want to know what is in the box! Really excited about the book - I've read all of Emily Giffin's other books. Hoping for a certificate to the Bouqs and a Crispycake (I secretly hope for another one each month-haha).


----------



## Kelly Silva (Jun 3, 2014)

brandyk said:


> Here's the link to it!  http://www.popsugar.com/select
> 
> their blurb: POPSUGAR Select is a premiere network featuring the best fashion, beauty, fitness, food,home, mom and video bloggers hand-selected by our editors.
> 
> And also, I am dying to know what else is in that danged box!!!!


Thanks, I applied!


----------



## MoiSurtout (Jun 3, 2014)

It looks like there's a vivid yellow box in the upper right corner. What comes in a yellow box? All I can think of is CalorieMate, but I hope it's not that!

Also looks like a greenish bluish thing winding over it... maybe a headband or turban?


----------



## ikecarus (Jun 3, 2014)

MoiSurtout said:


> It looks like there's a vivid yellow box in the upper right corner. What comes in a yellow box? All I can think of is CalorieMate, but I hope it's not that!
> 
> Also looks like a greenish bluish thing winding over it... maybe a headband or turban?


LMFAO CALORIEMATE. I tried it once for fun (because I love trying new foods) and it was not pleasant. XD


----------



## d1844 (Jun 3, 2014)

MoiSurtout said:


> It looks like there's a vivid yellow box in the upper right corner. What comes in a yellow box? All I can think of is CalorieMate, but I hope it's not that!
> 
> Also looks like a greenish bluish thing winding over it... maybe a headband or turban?


I'm hoping the yellow box is a lemon crispycake. Like the one PS posted with a coupon code on their facebook page. I just really want to try one since I missed the last one. lol


----------



## d1844 (Jun 3, 2014)

Like the top one.


----------



## ikecarus (Jun 3, 2014)

d1844 said:


> I'm hoping the yellow box is a lemon crispycake. Like the one PS posted with a coupon code on their facebook page. I just really want to try one since I missed the last one. lol


Oh yes please!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I wasn't subscribed to Popsugar when they first sent out Crispycakes and shipping costs so much for them so I'd be super happy if Popsugar sent it out this month!


----------



## KayEss (Jun 3, 2014)

lauren2828 said:


> Gahhh! I wish I hadn't checked this thread right before bed! I want to know what is in the box! Really excited about the book - I've read all of Emily Giffin's other books. Hoping for a certificate to the Bouqs and a Crispycake (I secretly hope for another one each month-haha).


I would really love both of these things! Even an extreme discount on the Bouqs ($30 off gift card or something) would make me very happy.


----------



## fancyfarmer (Jun 3, 2014)

I thought for sure we would have some more June spoilers by now. I wish I was more patient, lol.


----------



## jbd90 (Jun 3, 2014)

fancyfarmer said:


> I thought for sure we would have some more June spoilers by now. I wish I was more patient, lol.


Same here!


----------



## Lolo22 (Jun 3, 2014)

ikecarus said:


> Oh yes please!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I wasn't subscribed to Popsugar when they first sent out Crispycakes and shipping costs so much for them so I'd be super happy if Popsugar sent it out this month!


Me neither and I'm dying to try them after hearing everyone rave about it!


----------



## moybogy (Jun 3, 2014)

Hi, I'm new to makeuptalk and usually only lurk around here to get the spoilers but I came across an instragram pic that has the full box in it.  I'm not sure how to post a pic with the spoiler thing because I know some people don't want to know but if someone wants to help me post the pic I can or I can just tell you the hashtag to search for it.

Thanks.

Melissa


----------



## casey anne (Jun 3, 2014)

moybogy said:


> Hi, I'm new to makeuptalk and usually only lurk around here to get the spoilers but I came across an instragram pic that has the full box in it.  I'm not sure how to post a pic with the spoiler thing because I know some people don't want to know but if someone wants to help me post the pic I can or I can just tell you the hashtag to search for it.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Melissa


Ooh what's the hashtag?


----------



## moybogy (Jun 3, 2014)

It's odd but the hashtag is #sachajuan, which is one of the product names, but if you search for that about three rows down you'll see the pic.


----------



## naturalactions (Jun 3, 2014)

moybogy said:


> It's odd but the hashtag is #sachajuan, which is one of the product names, but if you search for that about three rows down you'll see the pic.


Great find!! Thanks so much for posting and welcome to MUT!


----------



## naturalactions (Jun 3, 2014)

Alright...lets figure out what this month holds!



Spoiler


----------



## casey anne (Jun 3, 2014)

That's an awesome box! I'm bummed I used Ruelala coupon on May's box and not this one!


----------



## specialtoes (Jun 3, 2014)

Is that a towel? Didn't they just have that in the resort box?


----------



## puppymomofthree (Jun 3, 2014)

Thanks for that!  I am loving the towel!


----------



## nitelily3 (Jun 3, 2014)

I wonder how big the towel is? Is it a beach coverup? picnic blanket? What I wonder?


----------



## jennm149 (Jun 3, 2014)

Wow -- to me, this makes up for that May box so much.  Love this!!


----------



## AmyRez (Jun 3, 2014)

I wonder what the Native Union thing is


----------



## moybogy (Jun 3, 2014)

specialtoes said:


> Is that a towel? Didn't they just have that in the resort box?


I wondered the same thing when I saw the pic, it says Turkish on it so I wonder if it's the same one.


----------



## specialtoes (Jun 3, 2014)

What's the yellow box!?


----------



## Lolo22 (Jun 3, 2014)

http://www.lollieshairties.com/

Looks like the headbands/bracelets/hair ties are worth $8.  I don't see these on the website though.


----------



## MoiSurtout (Jun 3, 2014)

The Sacha Juan item could be body lotion. 

http://www.sachajuan.com/product/list/body-en/


----------



## jennm149 (Jun 3, 2014)

Native Union makes phone/tablet accessories.  Pretty spendy and not really my style, but my husband might like it:

http://www.nativeunion.com/us/


----------



## MoiSurtout (Jun 3, 2014)

The yellow box is 12 individually wrapped 'quality wet wipes', but I don't know the brand. 

The chips are Hawaiian BBQ:

http://www.onepotatosnacks.com/flavors


----------



## Lolo22 (Jun 3, 2014)

jennm149 said:


> Native Union makes phone/tablet accessories.  Pretty spendy and not really my style, but my husband might like it:
> 
> http://www.nativeunion.com/us/


and looks like only for iphone 5/5s.......


----------



## Saffyra (Jun 3, 2014)

AAAHHHH!! I love this!! process already, my sweet Popsugar box! PROCESS!!


----------



## emilylithium (Jun 3, 2014)

OMG, i am so excited about this box. The colors of everything is gorgeous! I think I will use everything in it. Is that a beach towel?


----------



## jbd90 (Jun 3, 2014)

emilylithium said:


> OMG, i am so excited about this box. The colors of everything is gorgeous! I think I will use everything in it. Is that a beach towel?


I think so! I believe it's this brand: http://www.turkish-t.com/basic/

The labeling looks the same!


----------



## s112095 (Jun 3, 2014)

I'm liking the look of this box.


----------



## janaelisa (Jun 3, 2014)

This box looks AMAZING. I'm so glad I got this instead of the $100 summer box!


----------



## AshJs3 (Jun 3, 2014)

Holy moly I did not expect a spoiler already! This box is amazing! I've been wanting to read that book.


----------



## jbd90 (Jun 3, 2014)

I think I was right about the towel brand. I think this is the one....http://www.turkish-t.com/basic-breeze-sorbet/#


----------



## fancyfarmer (Jun 3, 2014)

Love, love, love this box! I think I am even a little more excited to get this than my LE summer box. This has SUMMER written all over it. Thank you to The MUT Spoiler Super Sleuths.


----------



## puppymomofthree (Jun 3, 2014)

So pretty!  Loving the towel!


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jun 3, 2014)

I love this box, except for the book, like the DVD's PS sends, books are easy to eBay.

I probably shouldn't mention this, but I can purchase crispycakes locally.  They're made in my area, but oddly only sold at a few places. I finally found a place within semi reasonable driving distance that sells them. I don't know if they have the lemon ones, but if they do I'd buy all they had in stock.  I love lemon sweets!

So I'm guessing the "new" stuff PS was hinting at is the new box design &amp; the monthly booklet?


----------



## mckondik (Jun 3, 2014)

I'd taken a break from this box for awhile and this looks like a good box to come back to!


----------



## jbd90 (Jun 3, 2014)

Could these be the wipes??

http://www.yousmellsoap.com/Lemon-Verbena-Aloe-Wet-Wipes-p/wipe101.htm

I wonder which scent of body lotion we are getting? The online site states 3 different kinds: ginger flower, spicy citrus and shiny citrus. I can't read the label in the instagram photo....or maybe we're getting an exclusive scent?

I'm loving this box. I probably love it more than the limited edition resort and summer boxes and it's cheaper! I wish I hadn't missed out on the $15 code, but it's still worth it!


----------



## AshJs3 (Jun 3, 2014)

Bizgirlva said:


> I love this box, except for the book, like the DVD's PS sends, books are easy to eBay.
> 
> I probably shouldn't mention this, but I can purchase crispycakes locally.  They're made in my area, but oddly only sold at a few places. I finally found a place within semi reasonable driving distance that sells them. I don't know if they have the lemon ones, but if they do I'd buy all they had in stock.  I love lemon sweets!
> 
> So I'm guessing the "new" stuff PS was hinting at is the new box design &amp; the monthly booklet?


I saw Crispy Cakes at The Fresh Market the other day! I think they are a national chain, so if anyone was hesitant about shipping prices you might try there!


----------



## Lisa80 (Jun 3, 2014)

naturalactions said:


> Alright...lets figure out what this month holds!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


This box makes me happy! SO much better than last month


----------



## maenad25 (Jun 3, 2014)

Hooray! Love this box! And it looks like it has a value around $80!  So much better than the Limited Edition Summer box that I passed on!


----------



## phanne (Jun 3, 2014)

This box is amazing! I can't wait to get it in my hands. Mine's only processing now.

I'm so irritated with myself. The Resort LE box had a turkish towel, as does this one. The Summer LE box has a Sachajuan beauty product as well. With all of these crossovers, IDK why I still jump the gun everytime for a LE box that costs almost 3 times more! None of them have really felt "luxurious" to me anyway, but I don't want to miss out in case something awesome is in it.

I hate myself for loving you...


----------



## kitnmitns (Jun 3, 2014)

Spoiler



I am working on the spoilers!

Spoiler 1: The One and Only, a novel by Emily Griffin

Spoiler 2: One Potato, Two Potato, Kettle Potato Chips, Hawaiian BBQ Style

Spoiler 3: Sachajuan Body Lotion in Spicy Citrus

Spoiler 4: 12 quality wet wipes made with Aloe
Spoiler 5: Native Union Item
Spoiler 6: Set of 3 bracelets from Lollies


----------



## kitnmitns (Jun 3, 2014)

I edited the last post to add the spoiler box, sorry about that


----------



## Kittylasmu (Jun 3, 2014)

http://www.ramblingsofasuburbanmom.com/2014/06/june-2014-popsugar-must-have-box-spoilers/

She has all the spoilers, cost and links.


----------



## Laurenv78 (Jun 3, 2014)

Popsugar has been on it lately!  I HAD to order a second one...I hate having a single towel lol....I buoght a second turkish towel form the Resort box too so I would have two.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mvangundy (Jun 3, 2014)

I haven't tried it myself, but supposedly there is a code out there right now for all of you guys that are interested after seeing the sneakpeeks, JUNESELECT10.


----------



## kitnmitns (Jun 3, 2014)

The boxed item is the only lingering mystery.  I need to learn  more about the  towel thing, it seems to be a trend, and now I will apparently have two of them.


----------



## Kittylasmu (Jun 3, 2014)

kitnmitns said:


> The boxed item is the only lingering mystery.  I need to learn  more about the  towel thing, it seems to be a trend, and now I will apparently have two of them.


If you go to the link in my post, you will see everything in the box, plus it's a great sub site.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 3, 2014)

Code "JUNESELECT10" works for $10 off!


----------



## kitnmitns (Jun 3, 2014)

Kittylasmu said:


> If you go to the link in my post, you will see everything in the box, plus it's a great sub site


Ah! Just popped over, but that one item is still unknown. For those of you that have used the Turkish towels, could you tell me why they are awesome? I have not used mine yet.


----------



## ikecarus (Jun 3, 2014)

OMG yes what an amazing June box! I didn't get the LE Resort box but I traded for all the items I wanted in it except for the towel... and now the monthly Popsugar box has one! I am super excited to receive mine now.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Also I love body lotion/body wash... or whatever the Sachajuan product may be and that would definitely see more use for me personally than the sea salt spray from the Summer LE box. Overall, really happy with the June box!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Now if only mine would ship out...


----------



## Kittylasmu (Jun 3, 2014)

kitnmitns said:


> Ah! Just popped over, but that one item is still unknown. For those of you that have used the Turkish towels, could you tell me why they are awesome? I have not used mine yet.


Which boxed item are you referring to? The only unknown is the amount of the discount card.


----------



## naturalactions (Jun 3, 2014)

kitnmitns said:


> Ah! Just popped over, but that one item is still unknown. For those of you that have used the Turkish towels, could you tell me why they are awesome? I have not used mine yet.


I use mine as a bath towel. Besides the fact that it looks great hanging in my bathroom,  it is super absorbent. I don't even have to wipe the water off me anymore, just wrap myself and the water is gone. It's also super soft, not it a fluffy bath towel sort of way, but a smooth, silky to the touch soft. I would not want to use mine outside because it is white, but it has washed well and kept its softness too.


----------



## kitnmitns (Jun 3, 2014)

Kittylasmu said:


> Which boxed item are you referring to? The only unknown is the amount of the discount card.


I did not know it was confirmed that it was a discount card



naturalactions said:


> I use mine as a bath towel. Besides the fact that it looks great hanging in my bathroom,  it is super absorbent. I don't even have to wipe the water off me anymore, just wrap myself and the water is gone. It's also super soft, not it a fluffy bath towel sort of way, but a smooth, silky to the touch soft. I would not want to use mine outside because it is white, but it has washed well and kept its softness too.


Thank you!  I will try mine out later today!


----------



## Kittylasmu (Jun 3, 2014)

kitnmitns said:


> I did not know it was confirmed that it was a discount card
> 
> Thank you!  I will try mine out later today!


No worries--I was like, which boxed item?   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kitnmitns (Jun 3, 2014)

Kittylasmu said:


> No worries--I was like, which boxed item?   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


LOL! I was trying not say too much when I did not have a spoiler box so as not to ruin the fun for those trying to stay spoiler free ;-)  Alrighty, I am off to the beach for the rest of the day!  Happy we got spoilers so early!


----------



## boxesandboxes (Jun 3, 2014)

I'm super happy with this. I already had 2 coming. I love having matching items.  Great box!


----------



## Laurenv78 (Jun 3, 2014)

mishmish said:


> I'm super happy with this. I already had 2 coming. I love having matching items.  Great box!


Hence your screen name!!  I am with you girl...Had to order a second to have a  matching set!


----------



## Shauna999 (Jun 3, 2014)

I own 3 Turkish towels &amp; I'm so happy to add a 4th to the collection.  I just think that they look cute on my lounger &amp; wrapped around me!!


----------



## PinkShanyn (Jun 3, 2014)

My tracking has updated -- 3.8 lbs... come to Mama!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Saffyra (Jun 3, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> AAAHHHH!! I love this!! process already, my sweet Popsugar box! PROCESS!!


Well, snap!  I should beg in the forums more often!  My box is now processing!! Whee!!


----------



## pooteeweet213 (Jun 3, 2014)

Oh no ... I may have ordered a second box with the coupon code to get a second towel ... Man this site is the worst  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MoiSurtout (Jun 3, 2014)

kitnmitns said:


> Ah! Just popped over, but that one item is still unknown. For those of you that have used the Turkish towels, could you tell me why they are awesome? I have not used mine yet.


I love the one from the resort box. I feel like it doesn't make my hair as frizzy, and it's lighter to wear on my head when I get out of the shower. It also dries faster than regular towels.

I'm interested to see how this one compares to the resort towel. On one hand, I want it to be really nice. On the other, I'm hoping the resort towel has some advantage, however small.


----------



## ChristinaM3535 (Jun 3, 2014)

LOVING THIS BOX! EVERYTHING IN IT!!!! This totally makes up for the lackluster May box! WOO HOO!!! I got both June and the LE Summer Box....it's my bday month - why not?! I live at the beach, like every day, so I am thrilled about the towel.


----------



## McMacy (Jun 3, 2014)

Shoot I just finished this book a few days ago, but it was an excellent choice by PS and summer read! This is by far the best box we've seen in months...Does anyone else think those hair ties will be difficult to hold hair with the hoop? Still love them though!


----------



## janessapk (Jun 3, 2014)

Oh my word, this box looks incredible! Especially with the $15 off coupon code, I'm super stoked for an $80+ box for only $25! This is my second one, and definitely makes up for the lackluster May. The only thing I really liked in that one was the water bottle (and the chips were delightful) but EVERYTHING in this box looks awesome.


----------



## maenad25 (Jun 3, 2014)

Someone confirmed what the last item is.



Spoiler



Native Union $15 gift card



That ups the value!


----------



## boxesandboxes (Jun 3, 2014)

maenad25 said:


> Someone confirmed what the last item is.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not very excited by this. I won't be spending money on their site. The cheaper items are $40 for speakers (it seems - didn't look too deeply) or $60 for the award winning Gripster.


----------



## Lolo22 (Jun 3, 2014)

mishmish said:


> I'm not very excited by this. I won't be spending money on their site. The cheaper items are $40 for speakers (it seems - didn't look too deeply) or $60 for the award winning Gripster.


I was looking too and 1/2 the site is useless to me (I have an iPhone 4s) and the other 1/2 I don't even know what it is, so pretty sure I don't need to buy it haha.  That gift card seems pretty lame, unless I'm missing something.


----------



## JenTX (Jun 3, 2014)

This is a pretty decent box. I may actually read this book (unlike some others they have sent). The towel is cool and I hope it comes before I go on vacation. The lollies are super cute. Full size bottle of a luxe-looking lotion? I'm always on board for that. I hope it smells good and feels good. I'm not big on BBQ chips but I know others who enjoy them. Wipes I dunno if I will use - are they face wipes or for hands/body? I do like face wipes for removing makeup when I'm feeling lazy. The gift card I might actually use - there are some lesser priced items on that site. Overall, it is very pricy though. All in all, a good box. Still doesn't beat the month I got a Michael stars scarf or the month we got the too faced palette, but overall I don't regret spending the $30.


----------



## meaganola (Jun 3, 2014)

The swap thread is over here:  https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/129500-popsugar-2014-swaps-and-trades/

Requests for trades or box purchases in this spoiler/discussion thread will be removed by the moderators, so make sure to head over there to the swap thread!


----------



## ikecarus (Jun 3, 2014)

I'm almost tempted to get a second box because with the $10 off code, the box comes to ~$32 for me (yay for CA tax...) so it'd be like buying another towel through popsugar with everything else as extras... XD


----------



## CaliMel (Jun 3, 2014)

I'm really happy with this box.

I wish I had just bought 3 months of these instead of the LE one. I feel like the limited edition boxes are always a let down, and that I would get more for my money buying 3 months.

It's not the the LE box is "bad", it's just not that much more amazing than the regular boxes, because the regular ones are so awesome!


----------



## boxesandboxes (Jun 3, 2014)

CaliMel said:


> I'm really happy with this box.
> 
> I wish I had just bought 3 months of these instead of the LE one. I feel like the limited edition boxes are always a let down, and that I would get more for my money buying 3 months.
> 
> It's not the the LE box is "bad", it's just not that much more amazing than the regular boxes, because the regular ones are so awesome!


Not always the case…last Summer and last Fall LE boxes were great (IMHO) and there were a number of regular boxes that missed the mark (the box with the bento, the december box, this past may, etc).  It varies.  I guess it also depends…


----------



## Kelly Silva (Jun 3, 2014)

mishmish said:


> Not always the case…last Summer and last Fall LE boxes were great (IMHO) and there were a number of regular boxes that missed the mark (the box with the bento, the december box, this past may, etc).  It varies.  I guess it also depends…


I think I'm always the opposite of the favoring opinion each month. I tend to love the boxes most dislike, and dislike most of the boxes people love. I don't really care for this box, and I won't be purchasing it.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Jun 3, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> I think I'm always the opposite of the favoring opinion each month. I tend to love the boxes most dislike, and dislike most of the boxes people love. I don't really care for this box, and I won't be purchasing it.


yeah, that's the depends part… guess that's why it's good they have varying styles.  and we all keep buying.


----------



## fabgirl (Jun 3, 2014)

ikecarus said:


> I'm almost tempted to get a second box because with the $10 off code, the box comes to ~$32 for me (yay for CA tax...) so it'd be like buying another towel through popsugar with everything else as extras... XD


Me too. And by "almost tempted" I mean I bought a second box about half an hour ago using the coupon. Come on pink towel!!!!


----------



## fabgirl (Jun 3, 2014)

mishmish said:


> Not always the case…last Summer and last Fall LE boxes were great (IMHO) and there were a number of regular boxes that missed the mark (the box with the bento, the december box, this past may, etc). It varies. I guess it also depends…


Sort of off topic, but I've been wishing that another box would send out the S'well water bottles from last Summer's LE. No one has so I caved and bought two. And I LOVE them. Keeps drinks cold for hours. Will pay for themselves in not buying cold bottled water. Hoping for a July 4th sales to pick up more


----------



## Shauna999 (Jun 3, 2014)

The swell water bottle is my fav PS item to date- it's a must have for everyone. I'm still amazed that my water is ice cold after being in a hot car for hours- Truly an amazing product!!


----------



## ikecarus (Jun 3, 2014)

fabgirl said:


> Me too. And by "almost tempted" I mean I bought a second box about half an hour ago using the coupon. Come on pink towel!!!!


Hahaha I love it!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## natashaia (Jun 4, 2014)

Is there a coupon code? i had my last box last month, and i am having withdrawals.


----------



## ChristinaM3535 (Jun 4, 2014)

natashaia said:


> Is there a coupon code? i had my last box last month, and i am having withdrawals.


There is a $10 off coupon that is tempting me to order another box!! 

_JUNESELECT10 _


----------



## kierstencliff (Jun 4, 2014)

Is anyone actually going to be using the giftcard? I was looking at some of their products and the Monocle looks really cool but expensive! Maybe if the giftcards/codes are stackable I will trade for one. I'm glad that people are excited about the book but I probably won't be reading it. My summer reading list is far too long already and once school starts back up in the fall I'll have no time between classes and work!


----------



## QuixoticGirly (Jun 4, 2014)

Love this box! I had to order a second one too, but I was so excited I didn't finish reading the thread before ordering and missed the $10 coupon. Oh well, I did use the REFER5 for $5 off and it's still a great deal. It's not the first time I've done that - lesson learned = Calm down, girl.....


----------



## northwest22 (Jun 4, 2014)

kierstencliff said:


> Is anyone actually going to be using the giftcard? I was looking at some of their products and the Monocle looks really cool but expensive! Maybe if the giftcards/codes are stackable I will trade for one. I'm glad that people are excited about the book but I probably won't be reading it. My summer reading list is far too long already and once school starts back up in the fall I'll have no time between classes and work!


That Monocle is awesome! I have two, one from men's holiday LE and one from Fancy. I use one as a speaker for the shower. It's not waterproof, but I place it high on a cabinet and attach to my iPod. The sound is really clear considering it's not in the shower with me. Then I just grab it and move it around the house with me as I get ready for work.

The second one is temporarily being used in my husband's car. His stereo broke, so he just plopped the monocle in a cup holder, which disperses the sound even more and he can even hear it well on the freeway. They are really solid and well made. Sturdy enough to toss in your purse. My only complaint is that the battery doesn't stay charged for super long and there is no warning that it's going low. But it's easy to charge with a mini USB charger.


----------



## DosHermanas (Jun 4, 2014)

I'm really liking Turkish T's suggestion to wear the towel as a light scarf! I may use it exclusively as a scarf. I like the style and it looks like it's lightweight. Super pumped for this box!


----------



## northwest22 (Jun 4, 2014)

I wonder what the quality difference will be between these towels and the ones in the Resort box. I'm excited to get it, but curious why they would have two Turkish towels in their boxes in two months. This one looks more like terry-cloth (I'm not sure that's the right word) more like a traditional towel texture. I hope it's atleast as big as a bath towel. Either way, it's perfect timing because we recently retired a few of our towels to "dog towel" status. Just for drying the canines.


----------



## KayEss (Jun 4, 2014)

I am pretty happy with this box!

I am excited to read the book. It will be perfect for fluffy summer reading.

The body lotion looks nice but I am not sure how I feel about the scent. "Spicy" citrus?? What does that mean? I will have to reserve judgement until I smell it.

I don't go to the beach or pool much but I can definitely use the towel for showering assuming it's big and soft enough. If it's not absorbent, soft, and big enough to dry off with then it's not really a towel in my opinion.

I think the hair ties are adorable but I too am a little worried about the ring in there. Even if they aren't comfortable to use as hair ties, I think they might look really cute as a bracelet.

I LOVE wet wipes. I carry individually wrapped Wet Ones with me everywhere so I am happy to have a fancier version to test out. Oh, and I just started working at a call center, so I have definitely been using them way more lately. I wonder if these are antibacterial?

The Native Union gift card doesn't seem so good. $15 won't do much unfortunately. It would need to be at least $25-$30 for me to use it. Those monocles do seem pretty cool though. Oh, and I will definitely eat the chips!


----------



## normajean2008 (Jun 4, 2014)

kayess said:


> The Native Union gift card doesn't seem so good. $15 won't do much unfortunately. It would need to be at least $25-$30 for me to use it. Those monocles do seem pretty cool though.


I had the same thought.  I decided a monocle would be pretty useful for me, but I wonder how much the shipping will cost?  I forgot to look at their site for shipping costs last night...but I'm afraid the gift card will barely cover more than the shipping, which isn't much of a discount. :-\


----------



## mvangundy (Jun 4, 2014)

normajean2008 said:


> I had the same thought.  I decided a monocle would be pretty useful for me, but I wonder how much the shipping will cost?  I forgot to look at their site for shipping costs last night...but I'm afraid the gift card will barely cover more than the shipping, which isn't much of a discount. :-\


Shipping is $7.00 or free if you spend $40 or higher... but the monocle is $39.99  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

figures..

But if you order the monocle you get a free iphone case, one of the green or red ones.


----------



## Lolo22 (Jun 4, 2014)

Got my shipping email!  Scheduled for delivery next Thursday  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ....usually comes a few days early though.


----------



## MoiSurtout (Jun 4, 2014)

kierstencliff said:


> Is anyone actually going to be using the giftcard? I was looking at some of their products and the Monocle looks really cool but expensive! Maybe if the giftcards/codes are stackable I will trade for one. I'm glad that people are excited about the book but I probably won't be reading it. My summer reading list is far too long already and once school starts back up in the fall I'll have no time between classes and work!


I was thinking of getting the red pop handset with a matching phone case for $12 shipped, after the discount. Has anyone tried their handsets?


----------



## janaelisa (Jun 4, 2014)

MoiSurtout said:


> I was thinking of getting the red pop handset with a matching phone case for $12 shipped, after the discount. Has anyone tried their handsets?


I was thinking about doing the same thing! I haven't tried their handset but a friend has one made by another company and it sounds really good.

P.S. Your orange cat looks so much like my orange cat! It makes me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## emilylithium (Jun 4, 2014)

mvangundy said:


> Shipping is $7.00 or free if you spend $40 or higher... but the monocle is $39.99  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> figures..
> 
> But if you order the monocle you get a free iphone case, one of the green or red ones.


how do you get the free case?


----------



## MoiSurtout (Jun 4, 2014)

janaelisa said:


> I was thinking about doing the same thing! I haven't tried their handset but a friend has one made by another company and it sounds really good.
> 
> P.S. Your orange cat looks so much like my orange cat! It makes me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I love orange kitties! I never thought about them much til I got one. Now I melt over every one I see. 



emilylithium said:


> how do you get the free case?


There's a pop-up when you add a pop or monocle to your cart. It lets you choose red or lime.


----------



## fabgirl (Jun 4, 2014)

Shauna999 said:


> The swell water bottle is my fav PS item to date- it's a must have for everyone. I'm still amazed that my water is ice cold after being in a hot car for hours- Truly an amazing product!!


So they had a Memorial Day Sale on certain bottles -25 or 30% off. I missed it by two days.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. I am SO hoping for a July 4th sale!


----------



## emilylithium (Jun 4, 2014)

MoiSurtout said:


> I love orange kitties! I never thought about them much til I got one. Now I melt over every one I see.
> 
> There's a pop-up when you add a pop or monocle to your cart. It lets you choose red or lime.


thanks! that's a pretty good deal then. I will check it out. Maybe I will get a monocle, a case, and something else (the cheapest option on there lol)


----------



## normajean2008 (Jun 4, 2014)

mvangundy said:


> Shipping is $7.00 or free if you spend $40 or higher... but the monocle is $39.99  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> figures..
> 
> But if you order the monocle you get a free iphone case, one of the green or red ones.


I'm debating just buying it for 40$ on Amazon.  It isn't the color I wanted (mint)...but the discount gift card is only a few bucks if shipping is 7$...and I have no use for a phone case-I'm an android user and my husband has the 4s Iphone (i think)...either way he wouldn't use any of those cases.  He uses a nerdy leather flip case/card holder thingy.  

I want the monocle to plug into my ipod shuffle... I guess I still have time to decide, lol, I don't even have a shipping notice yet for my box.


----------



## mvangundy (Jun 4, 2014)

Someone needs to find out if we can stack codes/gift cards  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Krash (Jun 4, 2014)

I'm trying to use the juneselect10 code and it says it's for a 3 month subscription? For those that used it, am I doing something wrong?


----------



## Lisa80 (Jun 4, 2014)

Lolo22 said:


> Got my shipping email!  Scheduled for delivery next Thursday  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ....usually comes a few days early though.


I got my tracking number too but no delivery date. but this time it's coming from NY and not CA so maybe I'll get it sooner since I'm in VA...I hope.

I wonder if the turkish towel color will vary from box to box?


----------



## ikecarus (Jun 4, 2014)

YESSSSSS my box has initiated in FedEx.


----------



## Shauna999 (Jun 4, 2014)

I got my shipment notice today ... Delivery is scheduled for Wednesday - feels like forever &amp; a day away. I'm too excited for this box- I love everything but the gift card. Now if we can stack cards, I'm totally going to get one of those speakers that ya'all are talking about.. Sounds pretty cool. Actually would make a great Father's Day gift for hubby &amp; then I can use it too..lol! Reminds me of an old episode of the simpsons when Homer Simpson bought marge a bowling ball for her bday with his name engraved...hahaha!!


----------



## normajean2008 (Jun 4, 2014)

Wow, I tried tracking by reference on the 3rd, and nothing.  I just tried right now and it is shipped and supposed to be here this Friday!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## northwest22 (Jun 5, 2014)

Shauna999 said:


> I got my shipment notice today ... Delivery is scheduled for Wednesday - feels like forever &amp; a day away. I'm too excited for this box- I love everything but the gift card. Now if we can stack cards, I'm totally going to get one of those speakers that ya'all are talking about.. Sounds pretty cool. Actually would make a great Father's Day gift for hubby &amp; then I can use it too..lol! Reminds me of an old episode of the simpsons when Homer Simpson bought marge a bowling ball for her bday with his name engraved...hahaha!!


That's so funny and it's basically what happened to me. I bought the Men's holiday LE box for my hubby. He told me in advance he absolutely did not want it. But, I couldn't control myself, so I told him when we got it we would open it right away and if he liked it, it would go to him, if not I would keep it and get him something else. Of course, he hated it (a felt tie does not compute in his head) I kept the box and he started getting jealous of the monocle. Luckily one came a few months later in a fancy box.


----------



## aweheck (Jun 5, 2014)

Krash said:


> I'm trying to use the juneselect10 code and it says it's for a 3 month subscription? For those that used it, am I doing something wrong?


I tried it for a gift box and it said for a subscription, maybe a monthly might work with either a closed account or a startup/new email?


----------



## aweheck (Jun 5, 2014)

Both of my boxes are in processing :/


----------



## aliciaaa (Jun 5, 2014)

I'm so happy I didn't use my rue la la discount last month. This box is basically designed for me. And it only cost $4.


----------



## Shauna999 (Jun 5, 2014)

aliciaaa said:


> I'm so happy I didn't use my rue la la discount last month. This box is basically designed for me. And it only cost $4.


----------



## JenTX (Jun 5, 2014)

Mine is still processing. I hope it gets here soon. I want to take that Turkish towel to the beach! It looks lightweight and perfect to lug around in a beach bag!


----------



## MissJexie (Jun 5, 2014)

So I just recently moved to another state and I'm the never-ending process of unpacking, but I wanted to pop on here and see the spoilers that I just KNEW would be out by now!

I am IN LOVE with this month's box. I really don't like summer that much because I'm very sensitive to heat, but these kinds of curated boxes make me kind of excited for it!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jmd252 (Jun 5, 2014)

Krash said:


> I'm trying to use the juneselect10 code and it says it's for a 3 month subscription? For those that used it, am I doing something wrong?


I got the same error message.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## melanie0971 (Jun 5, 2014)

I need to always vacation the first week of the month! I'm off line a few days and come back to spoilers galore! Awesome. I don't read much off Kindle these days but I may make an exception. I wish there was some way to indicate we wanted a kindle version instead. But that would be a pain for PS I'm sure.


----------



## sylarana (Jun 5, 2014)

I'm not overly excited about this one. I love the towel and it's nice to have another one in addition to the resort one .. everything else is kind of meh to me. The book doesn't interest me and I have a gazillion wet wipes flying around and about as many hair ties. The $15 gift card is worthless to me ...

But, $30 (which is what I paid) for the towel and body lotion is ok ...


----------



## phanne (Jun 5, 2014)

I'm not sure if you can stack the cards or not, but whoever wants my code can have it, once I get my box. I definitely won't use it.


----------



## aliciaaa (Jun 5, 2014)

Shauna999 said:


> Wishing your dog a speedy recovery!!


Thanks so much!


----------



## aweheck (Jun 5, 2014)

I'm not much interested in the book or lotion, (Lordy! These sub box are overloaded with hair ties and lotions, I much prefer a fragrant body wash that I will use up) looking forward to the towel and gift card though.


----------



## Saffyra (Jun 5, 2014)

Yay, my box just left Cali on its way here!

Not yay is that I will be gone for the weekend and have to wait THREE MORE DAYS after it gets to my porch to dig in!


----------



## mandithomas89 (Jun 5, 2014)

I'm excited for this box. I actually love Emily Giffin and have all her other books and the hair ties and towel look cute. The only thing that annoys me is the gift card just because $15 doesn't get a whole lot on that site.


----------



## aweheck (Jun 5, 2014)

The Book isn't rated well by the authors normal Fans, everyone basically gets too board with her play by play account of the main characters obsession with football blech!


----------



## JenTX (Jun 5, 2014)

aweheck said:


> The Book isn't rated well by the authors normal Fans, everyone basically gets too board with her play by play account of the main characters obsession with football blech!


Football? Ugh! I may not like this book....


----------



## ikecarus (Jun 5, 2014)

aweheck said:


> The Book isn't rated well by the authors normal Fans, everyone basically gets too board with her play by play account of the main characters obsession with football blech!


If only it was European football (aka soccer)... (then I'd be interested, haha)

In any case, if all goes as it has in the past with my shipping timeline, I should have my box this Saturday!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## specialtoes (Jun 5, 2014)

My box is on track to be delivered Saturday! I was sure by now more people would have them and we'd see if there were variations!


----------



## normajean2008 (Jun 6, 2014)

Jennifer Leigh said:


> Football? Ugh! I may not like this book....


I know I wont.  Even if I like the characters etc, I don't like football, much less an entire novel of football overload...  I don't really understand why they'd pick this book, out of SO many good options that are current?  I get that it is a popular author, but football?  Really?  A bunch of women want to sit around reading a book about a girl main character who is obsessed with football?  

I'll be giving this book away, maybe to my sister in law or something.  

Also, does anybody know how those hair ties work?  How do you put your hair up with that big ring in the way?  And they look so chunky on the web page... I hope they are daintier and smaller than pictured.


----------



## Blogofboxes (Jun 6, 2014)

I'm also not too sure about this box, I am excited for the towel though. I think the lotion will be okay, but I don't know about the hair ties and the book.


----------



## ChicagoBlonde (Jun 6, 2014)

normajean2008 said:


> I know I wont.  Even if I like the characters etc, I don't like football, much less an entire novel of football overload...  I don't really understand why they'd pick this book, out of SO many good options that are current?  I get that it is a popular author, but football?  Really?  A bunch of women want to sit around reading a book about a girl main character who is obsessed with football?


Actually lots of women are football fans, myself included. I have a personal goal of going to a game at every stadium in the US and I've hit 5 of the 31 stadiums so far. I'd much rather read a book about women talking about football than one where women talk about weight, appearance or why they can't find a husband.



> In fact, *more than 45-percent of women watched football every weekend last year*, and may just have had more fun while doing it, too. According to Bud Light, female fans (45-percent) are 10-percent more likely than male fans to socialize during a game. And, perhaps unsurprisingly, female fans are superstitious football fans, too. We're eight-percent more likely than male fans to wear the same article of clothing to help a team win, and one in four ladies thinks a team loss is due to a superstition left unfulfilled.


http://www.marieclaire.com/celebrity-lifestyle/articles/female-nfl-football-fans


----------



## skyflower (Jun 6, 2014)

Football? That's one sport I don't understand the rules, and in light of the traumatic brain injury concerns I don't expect I'll bother with wanting to learn. I do not think this book will be for me. No family members watch either... might be a swap item :-(


----------



## northwest22 (Jun 6, 2014)

I'm on board with those who are confused by choosing a book with football as the subject. While I have trouble believing the quote above that stated that 45% of women watched football every weekend last year (maybe there is some clarity to be offered to that statistic, like 45% of which specific group of women), I do know a handful of women who like football. But even those women don't like it enough to read a book about it.

I have two boxes coming and will be selling/swapping both books without opening the covers. I'm somewhat hard to please with books. I don't like chick-lit either and I think that type of book is very likely to come in a sub like this.

Either way, the box looks good to me. I'm excited to get it.


----------



## ChicagoBlonde (Jun 6, 2014)

Women make up just less than half of the people watching the NFL and it's growing every year.



> *Women make up 43 percent of the NFL's audience*, and they aren't just serving the chips while the men watch the game. An interest in the performance of her fantasy football team has driven many a woman to take a seat in front of the TV (and the computer). And one-third of the core fans whom the NFL characterizes as "avid" are women.


http://espn.go.com/espnw/blogs/news/article/6085859/women-football

PopSugar has always sent out things that people may not care for, but to assume women wouldn't be interested in a book about football is a gender-based assumption that's quickly becoming archaic and I'm glad they did send it out. Considering the last few boxes were very meh for me, this one represents a nice change in my opinion.


----------



## sylarana (Jun 6, 2014)

Well, that doesn't say that 45% of women (assuming US women as no one else cares about football) watch football, but that 43% of football watchers are female .. and my guess is that quite a few of those are probably there cause their hubby/boyfriend likes it .. so they tag along. It's different to attend something as a social event or because you're going nuts over it.

Not saying that there aren't fans out there .. it's just certainly not 45% of women in this country or something like that.

I avoid chick lit and don't see the appeal of a football chick lit novel. Plus, the reviews are very mixed ..

And, isn't football season in the fall? So, it would have made a lot more sense as a September book imo.

But, my guess is that PS can't just choose a great book .. they have to take was is offered to them for free (or almost free).


----------



## normajean2008 (Jun 6, 2014)

ChicagoBlonde said:


> Women make up just less than half of the people watching the NFL and it's growing every year.
> 
> http://espn.go.com/espnw/blogs/news/article/6085859/women-football
> 
> PopSugar has always sent out things that people may not care for, but to assume women wouldn't be interested in a book about football is a gender-based assumption that's quickly becoming archaic and I'm glad they did send it out. Considering the last few boxes were very meh for me, this one represents a nice change in my opinion.


Those who like it, great.  However, there is a difference in liking football, enjoying live games, watching it all the time in the fall... and sitting there for however long it takes you to read-to read a book about a girl obsessed with football so much that it consumes her life, which is basically the book's description and what a lot of the reviews say.  Having it be themed around football doesn't make it a bad book, it is the numerous reviews that say it has way too many detailed play-by-plays over and over the whole book. To me, this is the equivalent to a book about some woman moaning and complaining about why she can't get a man...the man just happens to be football.  If that makes any sense.  Any book where the main character goes on and on about an obsession, with the same theme throughout the entire book, is not bound to be a good book because it makes it dull/repetative (in my opinion).  They might as well have put an instructional book on how to play football in the box, lol.  

I wouldn't like a book about weight, fitness, stupid vapid celebrities etc, either.  I just happen to think there are a lot of better choices they could have made instead of this book.  It isn't a big deal, I got the box for under 30$ and I like the rest of the box.


----------



## ChicagoBlonde (Jun 6, 2014)

Yes it does. The first stat states that 45% of women in the US watch football, the second stat says that that group of women makes up 43% of all football fans. 



> *more than 45-percent of women watched football every weekend last year*





> *Women make up 43 percent of the NFL's audience*


This has been a huge deal in sports media over the past five or so years since it was always assumed women didn't like football or were only there because of their significant other. If I used all the females I know as a representative sample then:

-90% of women are huge fans of football

-75% of women play fantasy football (we play in a massive FF league with several top prizes of trips to the ProBowl. One of my female friends has won one of the PB trips for seven years straight)

-50% of women play football on some recreational level or higher

-50% of women go to the bar on Sunday to simply watch football and hang out with friends, not becuase their significant other is there

-2% of women are excited for the November USA v New Zealand rugby union match at Soldier Field  B)   (I'm planning on going with a friend to watch)

I'm sorry it's felt these stats on the number of women football fans are untrue due to personal experiences but they've been researched several times in the last five or so years. The NFL has changed its entire marketing and merchandizing plans due to this previously unrecognized segment of fans. Yearly revenues for the NFL are listed at over 9 billion dollars. They wouldn't change how they did things unless they had solid data to back it up.



> And according to Goodell, the efforts have paid off. "Forty-four percent of our fans are female," he told the magazine editors assembled. "We are growing that fan base faster than any other, maybe with the exception of the Hispanic audience."


http://nymag.com/thecut/2013/10/footballs-female-fan-gets-another-makeover.html


----------



## sylarana (Jun 6, 2014)

In that case you're right of course.

Though as normajean already said, there is a huge difference between watching football on a TV (in the background) every weekend and being a complete fan obsessed with football. I don't think you have to share a characters passion to read about it, but if the book goes into a lot of details regarding that passion, it will be hard to read for anyone not interested in it.

So, it could be a thoughtful curation if the football theme was important to this month's box .. which I can't see any reason for with football not being a summer sport.

However, I honestly don't care much .. the box fulfills its value to me, so I'm perfectly fine with it. And, I might give the book a try or simply donate it to the library .. to me, the football theme might even make it more interesting than a pure chick lit novel. I don't even understand the most basic of rules regarding football, so if it helps me get a basic grasp on the sport, I'd like it. If I need to have a basic grasp to follow it, I won't be able to read it.


----------



## ikecarus (Jun 6, 2014)

ChicagoBlonde said:


> Women make up just less than half of the people watching the NFL and it's growing every year.
> 
> http://espn.go.com/espnw/blogs/news/article/6085859/women-football
> 
> *PopSugar has always sent out things that people may not care for, but to assume women wouldn't be interested in a book about football is a gender-based assumption that's quickly becoming archaic and I'm glad they did send it out. *Considering the last few boxes were very meh for me, this one represents a nice change in my opinion.


Thank you, I couldn't agree more.


----------



## MoiSurtout (Jun 6, 2014)

I don’t care for team sports, but I know a lot of women do. I’m glad Popsugar doesn’t assume women are uninterested. Even if it’s not my thing, I may learn something from the book. It would be pretty funny to see the look on my friends’ faces if I ever made a relevant comment about a game like I knew what I was talking about! They’d never see that coming.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jun 6, 2014)

I generally find sports boring and I always have. However, I will give the book a shot, and I do think it's a good thing that they send out a variety of things...and yes, I actually know quite a few women who are huge football fans and would probably love this book...if I can't get into it, I'll probably pass it along to one of them.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## amyd1259 (Jun 6, 2014)

I definitely don't think you need to be a fan of football to enjoy a book including football. I don't like football at all and don't understand football at all but Friday Night Lights is one of my favorite tv shows ever. I also really enjoy the tv show The League. Both of which include a whole lot of football. So I look forward to trying this book out.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Jun 7, 2014)

Looking forward to seeing a post about the box (and not football)..hopefully someone gets one soon!


----------



## phanne (Jun 7, 2014)

I'm not a fan of murder or crime, but I love a good (and sometimes not so good) mystery book that goes into great detail about the crime.


----------



## Saffyra (Jun 7, 2014)

I don't love baseball but I loved the movie " A League of their Own"  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

I've really enjoyed Emily Giffin's past books and I like her writing style.

I am not a rabid football fan but I do love the social aspect of it.  Parties and get-togethers to watch the games, etc.  And I can appreciate the excitement of others for it.  Our hometown gathering place is usually packed with men and women wearing Seahawks jerseys on game days.  It's so fun!

But the nitty gritty about each play isn't something I care about.

I'm going to read the book because I like the author  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## boxesandboxes (Jun 7, 2014)

anyone getting a box soon?


----------



## Saffyra (Jun 7, 2014)

MInes out for delivery and I'm dying of impatience!!


----------



## boxesandboxes (Jun 7, 2014)

YaY!  I'm that bored of sports that even reading the sports talk is boring.  Let's get some boxes going!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

EDIT: but I will like the book. I'm sure it's an underlying theme.


----------



## greenflipflops (Jun 7, 2014)

Haven't gotten the box yet but I read the reviews on what the book is about. Doesn't sound like a plot I care for, but I'll give it a try.


----------



## OiiO (Jun 7, 2014)

mishmish said:


> anyone getting a box soon?


Got mine a few hours ago  Everything is the same as the spoilers posted earlier.

Here are some pictures, and pardon the terrible phone image quality.


----------



## ikecarus (Jun 7, 2014)

Yay got my box today!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

I don't believe there were any variations this month (as per usual).


----------



## QuixoticGirly (Jun 7, 2014)

OiiO said:


> Got mine a few hours ago  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Everything is the same as the spoilers posted earlier.
> 
> Here are some pictures, and pardon the terrible phone image quality.


Yay! Thank you for the photos. I'm so excited about this box I ended up getting two. I love love love the towel.


----------



## QuixoticGirly (Jun 7, 2014)

ikecarus said:


> Yay got my box today!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I don't believe there were any variations this month (as per usual).


I love it when you early receivers post photos of your boxes. Thank you! Has anyone seen variations yet?


----------



## ikecarus (Jun 7, 2014)

QuixoticGirly said:


> I love it when you early receivers post photos of your boxes. Thank you!
> 
> Has anyone seen variations yet?


You're more than welcome!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I think everyone (thus far) has received a turquoise towel and shiny citrus body lotion.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Jun 7, 2014)

That's fabulous!  I was hoping the towels would be turquoise!!  YAY!


----------



## sylarana (Jun 7, 2014)

I'm loving the turquoise-yellow color theme .. in that sense, the book fits in wonderfully.

My box just left Sacramento .. so it'll be here Mo or Tue!!! I'll be able to take the towel on our trip (perfect) and I'll probably take the book as well. I wouldn't want to take the kindle to the beach and it's probably an easy read ..

If anyone figures out a way to order a monocle without paying shipping costs, please post here. My husband surprisingly wants to get one. So far, my plan is to just order one of the $4,90 adapters as they are less than shipping .. but it would be great not having to do that. At least, it brings shipping down to $5.


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Jun 7, 2014)

I GOT MY BOX TODAY! I'm in Seattle. So exciting, love the turquoise towel!!


----------



## jesemiaud (Jun 7, 2014)

I just checked my shipping link and I'm due to get mine on Monday...I can't wait!


----------



## specialtoes (Jun 7, 2014)

I got my box today. No variations. The chips are delicious! But maybe that's just because I haven't had chips in so long... I love how tightly the towel rolls up, makes it great for travel. This just might be my favorite box of 2014 so far... This and April's anyway


----------



## specialtoes (Jun 7, 2014)

Oh and the native union voucher says it can't be used toward shipping or on sale items or with other promotions. So I'm guessing that means they are not stackable.


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Jun 7, 2014)

The lotion is really nice, it's a citrus/jasmine mashup, love it. Hair ties have some decent stretch and the ring is really unobtrusive, doesn't get it the way at all. They could definitely double as bracelets when you're at the beach or pool and don't want them in your hair but want the option. The voucher says it can't be used with other promotional offers so that might mean no stacking. Sad face.


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Jun 7, 2014)

Mine is out for delivery!!!


----------



## Saffyra (Jun 7, 2014)

Yep, I got the blue towel, too!  And I'm really glad I got the black/gray/white themed Ring ties... The rainbow ones on the website were not... my style.

My lotion was also the Shiny Citrus.  It doesn't smell like citrus at all to me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ikecarus (Jun 7, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> Yep, I got the blue towel, too!  And I'm really glad I got the black/gray/white themed Ring ties... The rainbow ones on the website were not... my style.
> 
> My lotion was also the Shiny Citrus.  It doesn't smell like citrus at all to me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


It smells like dish soap to me. XD


----------



## northwest22 (Jun 7, 2014)

Does anyone know yet if the Native Union code is a unique code and if they're stackable?


----------



## northwest22 (Jun 7, 2014)

Oops, sorry guys. I thought I had reached the end of the thread, but I still had a page to go and it answered my question. Thanks!


----------



## KayEss (Jun 8, 2014)

@@Saffyra Go Seahawks!!

My tracking estimated I wouldn't receive my box until Wednesday so I was not expecting to see it waiting for me when I got home today. I have been so busy I haven't really even thought about it much but it was a pleasant surprise.

Are Turkish towels supposed to be absorbent? Like can you use them as actual towels?? It really doesn't seem like the right material for that even though I would like to use it for that purpose. I don't go to the beach much and definitely never in a way that would require a beach towel (nor do I go for picnics or anything). I guess I will try it as an actual towel and if that doesn't work I will have to come up with some way to repurpose it. If anyone has any ideas please post them!

The book is perfect for me this month. I have been in college the past four years (two years in undergrad, two years in grad school) and my senior year of high school was jam packed with college and scholarship applications. I love to read but I really haven't been able to for fun for a very long time. I have been constantly reading academically but every time I tried to read something silly I would start to feel guilty for not reading what I was supposed to (and would have to cram in later if I put it off). Anyway, my last presentation for school was today so I am officially free to read whatever I want now! No guilt! I am not really into football but I think I will be so happy to be reading something without citations that I won't mind. I too don't understand the rules entirely so like others have said maybe I will learn something.

For some reason I thought the lotion was supposed to be "spicy citrus" and I thought that sounded kind of gross. I am so happy it is shiny citrus instead! I do think that's a weird name though. I haven't actually used it yet but I smelled it and it seemed kind of generic lemon-ey smell to me. I will probably have a better idea once I use it.

I tried out the hair ties (just put it in to see how the ring impacted it) and there wasn't any issue, but they aren't as elastic as I like my hair ties to be. BUT I put it on my wrist and I actually *love* it as a bracelet. I have lots of cheap hair ties that I like better so I think I will just use these as bracelets. My only complaint is that I wish the rings were silver instead of gold since most of my rings are silver and I prefer my jewelry to match.

I didn't try the potato chips yet but I think that barbecue chips are a really "summer" food. I'm not sure why, they just are. I might save these for a night when I make a burger for dinner.

I just started a job at a call center last week so the wipes will definitely come in handy. I wish the value were a bit higher (even another $5-10 item would really round it out) and I don't think I will use the Native Union "gift card" but I think this box was really well-curated for summer. I will be able to use every item (except maybe the towel?) so I'm definitely happy with this month.


----------



## celticjade (Jun 8, 2014)

I finally got my account to work on this new site.  (As a note, I prefer the old forum.)

Can someone explain to me the purpose of the wipes?  Is it for when you skip the shower, but want to feel clean?  Just a little confused as to why this is a great item.

Haven't gotten the June box yet.  (This is my last box in my 6 month sub., so now I must decide if I'll renew of now.  Do gift sub. auto renew?)

Not sure how I feel about the towel.  I got the resort box and I finally used the Turkish towel that it came with.  Surprisingly absorbent!  Still not use to towels being so thin.  I do prefer the color and design of the towel coming in this months box.

And the book . . . I'm not a sports gal.  I read sci-fi/fantasy and don't understand Football at all.  And I don't read chick lit, but I'll give it a try.  It might teach me something; help this nerd learn a thing or two.

I'm reserving full judgment until I get the box, which should be mon-wed.  But I'm not as excited over this box as I have been in months past.  Nov. 2013 and April 2014 have been my favorites so far.  Last March was pretty good, too.

Maybe I just need this box in my hands.


----------



## Lisa80 (Jun 8, 2014)

kayess said:


> @@Saffyra Go Seahawks!!
> 
> My tracking estimated I wouldn't receive my box until Wednesday so I was not expecting to see it waiting for me when I got home today. I have been so busy I haven't really even thought about it much but it was a pleasant surprise.
> 
> ...


Well I'm still waiting for my box but my plans for the Turkish towel are to actually use it more like a wrap. I just bought a Cuyana tote and it's plenty roomy so I think the towel would be nice to keep in it...in case I'm out and it gets a little chilly.


----------



## KayEss (Jun 8, 2014)

celticjade said:


> Can someone explain to me the purpose of the wipes?  Is it for when you skip the shower, but want to feel clean?  Just a little confused as to why this is a great item.
> 
> Haven't gotten the June box yet.  (This is my last box in my 6 month sub., so now I must decide if I'll renew of now.  Do gift sub. auto renew?)
> 
> Not sure how I feel about the towel.  I got the resort box and I finally used the Turkish towel that it came with.  Surprisingly absorbent!  Still not use to towels being so thin.  I do prefer the color and design of the towel coming in this months box.


I am pretty sure the wipes are just fancy wet wipes. I am planning to use them when I need to wipe my hands off but sinks aren't readily available. They are good for camping, wiping down keyboards, eating food in your car or outside when you haven't washed your hands recently, when you touch something at a store that is for some reason sticky (this happens to me way too much), when you sit at a picnic table and it needs to be wiped down, etc. They are just Wet Ones 2.0 basically.

Gift subs don't auto-renew since theoretically they are purchased as a gift. I wouldn't want to buy a three month sub for a friend as a gift or something and have to worry about canceling it.

I am glad to hear the other towel is pretty absorbent! There is hope for it yet!


----------



## KayEss (Jun 8, 2014)

Lisa80 said:


> Well I'm still waiting for my box but my plans for the Turkish towel are to actually use it more like a wrap. I just bought a Cuyana tote and it's plenty roomy so I think the towel would be nice to keep in it...in case I'm out and it gets a little chilly.


Ooh, I thought about it as a wrap like swim suit cover up but not as a wrap like an "I'm cold" wrap. It might work well for nighttime when I don't want a jacket or when it starts to get chilly in the fall.


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Jun 8, 2014)

I like this box a lot! Almost makes up for my disappointment with the summer box. I started the book, and while I'm a little bored with the football talk I like the author and her writing style so I will give it a go. The Turkish towel is really cute and I'm surprised by how much I love the wet wipes.

Overall, great box! Side note, I kind of wonder if there is a different team curating the special edition boxes ... Because the regular boxes overall have a miss here and there, but are pretty solid. I've learned my lesson about ordering the limited edition ones, though!


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Jun 8, 2014)

Double post, sorry!


----------



## fancyfarmer (Jun 9, 2014)

I just got my box, and I love it. I will use most everything. I really like the lotion scent, and I thought I wouldn't be a fan. The only thing I am not to keen on is the $15 gift voucher. I think it's lame, and it won't end up being used. I think PS could have found something cool for around that value that would have been summery to include instead. Other than that, I am very happy.


----------



## northwest22 (Jun 9, 2014)

Just got my box. Thought I would share my impressions since I love reading what you all think of your boxes.

-The towel is very cute, but not as soft and high quality feeling as the Resort box one. I'll give it a wash before I judge it. Overall, I'm turning into a Turkish towel convert based on my experience with the resort box.

-The hair ties. I really like the look of them. At first, I thought they were too tight and the pamphlet says they don't stretch out, so I was just going to swap them, but I decided to give it a try and I was able to loop it once to hold my hair securely. I'm glad I tried it instead of just going into "I've got to keep it new for swapping" mode.

-The chips. My husband is eating these right now and raving about them. (I'm not one of those types who doesn't eat chips, he was just in the room when I opened my box and was about to eat lunch. I do what I can to get him excited about my subscription boxes.) He says we have to find out where to buy them. I had one and they are very potato-ey.

-Wipes. My favorite item in the box. Love the packaging. Love the smell. Perfect to keep a few in my purse.

-Book- swapping (not interested)

-Body lotion- Hmmm... Not impressed so far. The smell was non-existent to me, but I have a cold so my smeller isn't working well right now. The packaging is simplistic to the point of looking generic, so I don't think I can gift it. Lastly, it's too heavy to swap, since I would have to pay the shipping.

Native Union card- I really like that they are giving us a code for tech items for once instead of jewelry. I have two monocles and I love them. Good quality items, but since I have them already I'm not sure I need anything else from them. I may use this. For those who are disappointed by this card, I would recommend atleast checking out their site.

Overall, a good box. Great curation and a good mix of items. I think everyone will atleast find enough that they like in it to justify the purchase.


----------



## SerpentineBabou (Jun 9, 2014)

Are the native union cards actual gift cards or just $15 off coupon codes? If you get two, can you stack them to get $30 off one purchase?


----------



## fancyfarmer (Jun 9, 2014)

I think somebody posted previously that you can't combine offers. I looked at the site, and it's not my thing anyway.


----------



## northwest22 (Jun 9, 2014)

SerpentineBabou said:


> Are the native union cards actual gift cards or just $15 off coupon codes? If you get two, can you stack them to get $30 off one purchase?


It's more like a coupon code. I sent them an email to see if they are stackable. Got an auto-response that said it would be up to 3 days for a reply.


----------



## jesemiaud (Jun 9, 2014)

Got my box today!

Love the lotion...smells really nice.

Love the towel, the chips are delish, wipes are awesome to throw in my purse or glove box.

I'll read the book; game to try it at least. I doubt I'll use the coupon code.

I'll trade the Lollies as I have short hair, although, I may try them as bracelets.

Great month...definitely worth the $24 bucks I spent on it!


----------



## CSCS2 (Jun 9, 2014)

Quick question for those who've gotten both this box and the Resort box: how does the Turkish towel in this one stack up against the Resort one? I LOVE the Resort towel and am thinking about trading for another one of those or maybe another one from this box but am wondering which towel's quality is better. Thanks in advance!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## greeneyedfoxxx (Jun 9, 2014)

I kind of am in disbelief that we got a Turkish towel in this box as well as the resort box. I ordered two resort boxes to get two towels. So now I have three. Hmmmm. I guess I will use this one for the pool and keep my others for bath towels. Still, seems odd.

I'm happy with the lotion as I've got dry skin and expensive tastes when it comes to moisturizing.

I will use the wipes at a three day festival (Outside Lands) that I attend every summer. Will be perfect!

The hair ties are seriously great and welcomed! My long hair is knotted up in one right now securely without feeling like it's being strangled. So many are either too tight or too loose.

The book I'll gift to my football loving gf!

The gift card is interesting as my monocle broke after a few uses. Which was a huge bummer!! It was in the spring before I noticed. I hoped my husband might be able to repair it but no luck. We just emailed them this weekend about it without realizing the gift card was included. We haven't heard back anything. I really wanted this item as I teach a small outdoor fitness class and this was to be perfect.

I love chips, especially Hawaiian BBQ.


----------



## CSCS2 (Jun 9, 2014)

greeneyedfoxxx said:


> I kind of am in disbelief that we got a Turkish towel in this box as well as the resort box. I ordered two resort boxes to get two towels. So now I have three. Hmmmm. I guess I will use this one for the pool and keep my others for bath towels. Still, seems odd.
> 
> I'm happy with the lotion as I've got dry skin and expensive tastes when it comes to moisturizing.
> 
> ...


What would you say the quality of the June towel is vs. the Resort towel(s)?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## northwest22 (Jun 9, 2014)

CSCS2 said:


> Quick question for those who've gotten both this box and the Resort box: how does the Turkish towel in this one stack up against the Resort one? I LOVE the Resort towel and am thinking about trading for another one of those or maybe another one from this box but am wondering which towel's quality is better. Thanks in advance!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I have two resort towels and I got my June towel today. I havent washed or used the June towel yet, but on first impression I would say the resort towel is higher quality. The june towel does not seem as thick and isnt as soft as the resort towel was out of the bag ( may soften with wash though.) The june towel design is really cute and is much longer than the resort. The resort is 50% bamboo and 50% cotton, the June is 100% cotton.

Though the june is cuter and bigger, I would say the resort is notably superior in quality.


----------



## CSCS2 (Jun 10, 2014)

northwest22 said:


> I have two resort towels and I got my June towel today. I havent washed or used the June towel yet, but on first impression I would say the resort towel is higher quality. The june towel does not seem as thick and isnt as soft as the resort towel was out of the bag ( may soften with wash though.) The june towel design is really cute and is much longer than the resort. The resort is 50% bamboo and 50% cotton, the June is 100% cotton.
> 
> Though the june is cuter and bigger, I would say the resort is notably superior in quality.


Thank you! Good to know  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## greeneyedfoxxx (Jun 10, 2014)

Yes, thank you, good to know! I haven't had the chance to really compare yet, but that makes me feel a bit better.


----------



## mandithomas89 (Jun 10, 2014)

I think it's kind of ridiculous that my box has been in Phoenix since Saturday morning/afternoon and still hasn't managed to make it here yet. Boo FedEx.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## northwest22 (Jun 10, 2014)

Hi All, Here is the response I got from Native Union:

"Thanks for your email. Unfortunately, we do not allow using more than one voucher for a single purchase.

If you have other concerns, please don't hesitate to email us.

Sincerely,

The Native Union Support Team"


----------



## KayEss (Jun 10, 2014)

HelpMeSleep said:


> I think it's kind of ridiculous that my box has been in Phoenix since Saturday morning/afternoon and still hasn't managed to make it here yet. Boo FedEx.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I hope it gets there soon! It seems like PS boxes stay in one spot for awhile then they're suddenly at your house! I am shocked the west coast seemed to get theirs first this month; usually it's the opposite.

I tried the kettle chips and they were really good. They remind me a lot of Tim's Kettle Chips which is a semi-regional brand. They have a Hawaiian Barbecue chip and it's a little spicy and very salty but it's also a little bit sweet. This one doesn't have the same brown sugary salty contrast and I didn't enjoy it quite as much but they were still pretty tasty.

I washed and dryed the Turkish towel and the fabric softener seemed to make it a lot less scratchy. I will test it tomorrow when I take a shower (with a back up towel ready in case it doesn't soak up water). It is a pretty large piece of fabric, so I have a little hope.


----------



## Mrs30009 (Jun 10, 2014)

My 2 boxes are out for delivery!


----------



## phanne (Jun 10, 2014)

kayess said:


> I washed and dryed the Turkish towel and the fabric softener seemed to make it a lot less scratchy. I will test it tomorrow when I take a shower (with a back up towel ready in case it doesn't soak up water). It is a pretty large piece of fabric, so I have a little hope.


I read that you should not use fabric softener on turkish towels. I have only washed my resort one with a scoop of oxy clean, so I can't speak as to if fabric softener really does anything bad. It is surprisingly absorbant, and I don't have to rub, it just soaks up where it touches.

_Washing:_

Exposed to oil, soil, and germs; wash towels in hot (120°F) water with laundry detergent. If the towels are white, they should occasionally be washed with chlorine bleach.

Cotton is a natural fiber and new towels will shed some loose fibers.

Avoid fabric softeners—they contain silicon that will make the towels water repellent.

_Drying:_

While tumble drying will make the towel fluffy, do not overdo, as the heat from the dryer can damage the integrity of the cotton. We recommend using a lower heat setting occasionally or alternate between air and heat drying.

_Absorbency:_

To maximize the absorbency of a towel, add a cup of white vinegar to the rinse cycle, once a month, to restore the towel to full absorbency. The vinegar removes any excess detergent, which can affect the towels’ absorbency.


----------



## Ketaki Sawant (Jun 10, 2014)

northwest22 said:


> I'm excited for you! I got my first PS box in Sept last year and I've been obsessed with sub boxes ever since. I've tried so many, but PS is most consistently the best. It's the kind of box that I get more excited about as I own it. I find that even items I'm not excited about at first end up being must haves for me. (Like the wet brush, Jurlique serum and flower tote.)
> 
> It's so much fun and this forum makes it even more fun! The ladies here always know the tricks to getting a good deal, so you are in the right place.


This forum gave me the promo code too..which `helped me to take that risk to order this box   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

My box is still in transit ...should get it by this week   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## PinkShanyn (Jun 10, 2014)

SO:::  Has anyone actually ordered their Native Union selection?  I was looking forward to getting the POP Headset for myself and using the FREE case that comes with it as a gift for my sister (she has a 5.. I have a 4s).... however..... upon putting both items in my cart and entering the promo code, it's only giving me an additional $7.50 off -- that's half the value of the code!   When I take the phone case out of the cart, the value goes back up to $15... :/  so it looks like if you're anticipating using your promo code for that deal.... it's only worth half the value?   Probably because their system spread the value over the items in the cart.  

JUST FYI.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Jun 10, 2014)

Nice job popsugar  love my box .   Just opened it. Very happy with everything.  Was a great value too !


----------



## normajean2008 (Jun 10, 2014)

phanne said:


> I read that you should not use fabric softener on turkish towels. I have only washed my resort one with a scoop of oxy clean, so I can't speak as to if fabric softener really does anything bad. It is surprisingly absorbant, and I don't have to rub, it just soaks up where it touches.
> 
> _Washing:_
> 
> ...


You're not supposed to use fabric softener on any towels actually, for the same reason listed above.  However, there are newer more "natural" type fabric softeners these days that specifically list being safe for use on towels.  There are a few different kinds, but I know Caldrea fabric softener is one of them, and is what I use.  I don't use it every wash though, only once a month.  My towels are actually better since using it, they absorb more water than before when drying off, and they stay soft and fluffy instead of getting scratchy like before.  (it also doesn't leave nasty residues on my clothes which I use it often on)


----------



## phanne (Jun 10, 2014)

normajean2008 said:


> You're not supposed to use fabric softener on any towels actually, for the same reason listed above.  However, there are newer more "natural" type fabric softeners these days that specifically list being safe for use on towels.  There are a few different kinds, but I know Caldrea fabric softener is one of them, and is what I use.  I don't use it every wash though, only once a month.  My towels are actually better since using it, they absorb more water than before when drying off, and they stay soft and fluffy instead of getting scratchy like before.  (it also doesn't leave nasty residues on my clothes which I use it often on)


Learn something new everyday. Thanks.

Now I must go buy and replace all my current towels with brand new ones that have not been used with fabric softener. That's what you meant by that, right?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lolo22 (Jun 10, 2014)

normajean2008 said:


> You're not supposed to use fabric softener on any towels actually, for the same reason listed above.  However, there are newer more "natural" type fabric softeners these days that specifically list being safe for use on towels.  There are a few different kinds, but I know Caldrea fabric softener is one of them, and is what I use.  I don't use it every wash though, only once a month.  My towels are actually better since using it, they absorb more water than before when drying off, and they stay soft and fluffy instead of getting scratchy like before.  (it also doesn't leave nasty residues on my clothes which I use it often on)


I have never heard of such a thing. :unsure2:   Isn't that Snuggle bear snuggling on a towel lol?? I only use fabric softener on towels and bedding, I never knew you weren't supposed to.  I don't have any issues with drying off though but maybe because I only remember to use it every once in a while.  Oh well, I have Ralph Lauren towels and they are complete garbage anyway.


----------



## AMaas (Jun 10, 2014)

Ugh, I am so bummed that the very first ingredient in those You Smell Wipes is DMDMH (abbreviation for DMDM Hydantoin)...which is formaldehyde! Not good at all. So much for their products being "natural." Baloney.


----------



## nitelily3 (Jun 10, 2014)

AMaas said:


> Ugh, I am so bummed that the very first ingredient in those You Smell Wipes is DMDMH (abbreviation for DMDM Hydantoin)...which is formaldehyde! Not good at all. So much for their products being "natural." Baloney.


It also says made in PRC = people's republic of china. That alone makes me not want to use them.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Jun 10, 2014)

nitelily3 said:


> It also says made in PRC = people's republic of china. That alone makes me not want to use them.


my wipes say made in the usa .. that's  so strange. I usually don't use makeup made in china due to not trusting what might be in them though


----------



## Rachel S (Jun 10, 2014)

@Megan2: Are you sure it doesn't say "Formulated in the USA"? Just before that phrase is where it says "Made in PRC" on mine.

I COMPLETELY forgot I even ordered a box this month, so imagine my utter shock when I got home to find it on my doorstep today!! I remember now that there was a promo code, so I actually created a whole new email address just to sign up for this month. The bad thing is, I cannot remember what the email address was to sign in and/or cancel  :wacko: :blink:

On the brighter side, I was really happy with this box!! I'm going to keep everything except the hair ties. I'm heading to Florida in less than 2 weeks (I live in KY) so the Turkish towel will come in very handy! I already tasted the BBQ chips-- YUM, and used the lotion-- it smells lovely! All that is left is the wipes which I will just stick in a drawer at work probably for mishaps, and the book which I intend to start reading tonight.


----------



## northwest22 (Jun 10, 2014)

Oh, that's soo tricky! I checked and saw it said "formulated in the USA" and I totally missed the PRC thing because I didn't know what it meant! Darn, that was my favorite item in the box, now I don't know if I should use them. Probably not safe for use on the face atleast.


----------



## AMaas (Jun 10, 2014)

Mine say "Made in PRC." "Formulated in the USA."

Again with the abbreviations! This brand feels sneaky to me...


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Jun 10, 2014)

I LOVE my Pop Sugar box. Got it yesterday and have already read the book.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> The chips were very spicy but good..

I'll use everything in my box, and hubby gets the discount code as he uses his iPhone and Bluetooth stuff much more than I do.

I think this was a great box. The book is # 1 on one of Amazon's book lists..either fiction or romantic fiction, don't remember which. Retail for just the book is $28.


----------



## Lisa80 (Jun 10, 2014)

nitelily3 said:


> It also says made in PRC = people's republic of china. That alone makes me not want to use them.


My box should be here by the end of the week. Regarding these wipes, since they seem to be a little suspect ingredient wise, I still plan on keeping them in my car for spills...like if coffee or soda leaks in your cup holder or even to wipe off the dash to get dust off...at least I'd get some use out of them


----------



## skyflower (Jun 11, 2014)

I used a wipe just to test wiped my hands and my infant daughter dug it out of the trash and sucked it. :-/ dmdmh is the #1 ingredient and a synthetic preservative. Per the popsugar info card the wipes are "naturally antibacterial" and "gentle". Green washing much? Ughhh, I'll be throwing these away and just continue using daughter's honest baby wipes.


----------



## Sadejane (Jun 11, 2014)

$6 for 12 wet wipes is pricey.  I think it's very shady to say 'formulated in the USA'. . that means absolutely nothing to me.  I don't care where it's formulated.   Aloe appears to be the only thing 'natural' in the wet wipe, the rest is all junk and the fact that it just says "parfum' bothers me.   Couldn't 'parfum' contain a plethora of chemicals not listed? 

Aside from the wipes, I was really happy with this month's box and think the towel is prettier than the one I received in my Resort box.  It's a bit smaller and not quite a thick, but the color is lovely.


----------



## aweheck (Jun 11, 2014)

My box will hopefully be here tomorrow! (Fingers crossed). I still haven't receive the 3 item that were missing in my May box, would be awesome if they all show up tomorrow! One of the missing items was the Smell Bent perfume, would this months lotion complement that scent? Both are to have Jasmine in them?


----------



## JenTX (Jun 11, 2014)

Ok I was excited for this box until it actually arrived....

The towel seems so thin, more like a scratchy scarf - are you guys sure this will actually pick up any water? I think it will go in my trades list rather than bothering with it.... Such a disappointment since I am literally going to the beach next week and was excited to use it.

My husband will eat the chips. I'm not a fan of BBQ chips.

The native union will not get used since I have to spend money to use it.

The book will probably also end up on the trades list since it's apparently football heavy. Just doesn't seem like my thing. I also tend to not like these girlie books. I prefer comedies that tend to be marketed to men (Jonathan Tropper, etc)

I was actually excited for the wipes until I came here and just saw all this PRC stuff. What a joke.

The lollies are so cute. They are the one thing in the box I love. I can't use them right now because I just cut my hair short for summer. I will still keep them though for the future when my hair will be longer some day.

I feel like this box is just kind of lacking for me. I'm glad I used the $15 off. I will still give Pop Sugar another try next month, so at least I don't hate this box enough to cancel.... But hopefully there is another good code (if not I actually probably will cancel). I feel like Pop Sugar for me is better in the fall through spring rather than the summer... It rocked in the winter for me.


----------



## normajean2008 (Jun 11, 2014)

aweheck said:


> My box will hopefully be here tomorrow! (Fingers crossed). I still haven't receive the 3 item that were missing in my May box, would be awesome if they all show up tomorrow! One of the missing items was the Smell Bent perfume, would this months lotion complement that scent? Both are to have Jasmine in them?


I don't think you'd want to use both the perfume and body lotion at the same time.  The body lotion smells good, and isn't too strong a scent, but for sure has a noticeable scent.  The perfume smells good, but is WAY strong.  

The perfume has a sunscreen tropical smell (but in a good way), and the lotion has a floral/slightly lemony smell.  The two mixed together could probably choke a horse.  

I hope you get yours soon!  They smell great, and the lotion is pretty good-lotion wise also.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Jun 11, 2014)

The body lotion is the only  thing I don't like in the box its to strong for me and to me it smells like grass or something  Maybe that's a floral scent . I had to take a shower to get rid of the smell because it wouldn't let up in a few hours the smell and everywhere I went people said something.  To each his own.


----------



## QuixoticGirly (Jun 11, 2014)

I really love this box. The towel doesn't compare, in my opinion, to the resort box. It's thinner and does not have the softness of the bamboo, but I still like it. It softened up quite a bit after a wash and since I have two, they will make nice wraps/throws for guests or me on the back deck. They are cute! The men in my house love chips &amp; all things BBQ, so they are gone already. I have really thick hair, so the hair ties will just barely do a pony, but not a messy bun for me. They are still nice to have on hand &amp; super cute on the wrist. I like the lotion. I go through a ton of lotion. This isn't greasy and will get used. I always carry wipes, so these are handy too. Haven't opened the book yet. My best girlfriend loves football (like, has season tickets loves football), so I'll give one to her. Might trade/gift the other or eventually read it. I probably won't use the coupon card, but I consider it an extra so the box is a win for me.


----------



## Rachel S (Jun 11, 2014)

GirlyGirlie said:


> I LOVE my Pop Sugar box. Got it yesterday and have already read the book.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> The chips were very spicy but good..
> 
> I'll use everything in my box, and hubby gets the discount code as he uses his iPhone and Bluetooth stuff much more than I do.
> 
> I think this was a great box. The book is # 1 on one of Amazon's book lists..either fiction or romantic fiction, don't remember which. Retail for just the book is $28.


How did you like the book? I intended to start it last night and never got around to it. I didn't even read the jacket to see what it's about!



Jennifer Leigh said:


> Ok I was excited for this box until it actually arrived....
> 
> The towel seems so thin, more like a scratchy scarf - are you guys sure this will actually pick up any water? I think it will go in my trades list rather than bothering with it.... Such a disappointment since I am literally going to the beach next week and was excited to use it.
> 
> ...


I don't fully understand the concept of a Turkish towel, but all the ones I've seen have been a similar material blend (thin and kinda scratchy). I think I'm going to use mine to lay down on the sand at the beach, but not actually expect it to dry me off much.


----------



## JenTX (Jun 11, 2014)

Rachel S said:


> I don't fully understand the concept of a Turkish towel, but all the ones I've seen have been a similar material blend (thin and kinda scratchy). I think I'm going to use mine to lay down on the sand at the beach, but not actually expect it to dry me off much.


I thought of that too... but I figure I'd rather sit on a lounger or something more substantial.... I feel like sand would get through this thing so quickly that it would be a mess.


----------



## nikkicorleone (Jun 11, 2014)

Hello everyone, I'm a newbie to MUT, but I have been stalking it on and off for awhile due to spoilers for all my subs.

Well, I really should say past subs... I seen the $15 off coupon for PS and caved soooo bad. But in order for me to do that, I cancelled all my other subs, which were ipsy and rainbow honey. I debated for AWHILE before I actually cancelled them for PS. Took long enough that the $15 coupon expired the morning I was going to use it -___- But my sister used it and I ended up using REFER5. Still bitter that I missed that coupon.

Anyways, I anticipated my box arriving because of all the spoilers that went up. Plus it being my first box, I was on edgeeeee. It did come a couple days early, so I got home to it on Monday. Words can't explain how excited I was!!

*The One &amp; Onl**y* by Emily Griffin

If I remember clearly this was one of the first spoilers.. I was kind of worried about it since there were a lot of mixed reviews. I know a lot people were displeased by the book. I was wholeheartedly excited at the fact that we were getting a book for my first box since I love to read. I read the first page and her writing style is tolerable. I'll let you guys know if I end up liking the storyline if it doesn't get too weird, as I have heard... lol.

*Sachajuan *Shiny Citrus Body Lotion

I know the scent bothers people and I normally don't like floral scents that smell like "bug-on-plant" kind of things but I like the scent of this lotion. I feel like its waaaay toned down compared to other floral scented lotions. I haven't really felt the formula yet since I do want to save it for after a hot day, which it is said that is the best time to use it.

*Turkish T *Mykonos Towel

The towel was the item I was most anxious about after hearing about the resort box one. I find it really sheer.. it didn't live up to my expectations. But I'm not wholly disappointed either because its a pretty towel and I will use it on my beach days! I just thought it was going to be really soft!

*You Smell* Wet Wipes

I thought these were cute because I am already a hand sanitizer freak. I always have hand sanitizer on hand. These are a great addition to my purse but I keep forgetting to put some in it... lol. The scent is really faint or is it just me? Not complaining, always great to have a wet nap in your purse when you need a refresher.

*Lollie's* Basic Hairties

These are too cute! I thought it wouldn't hold my hair at first since my hair is thick and curly, but it secures my hair with no problem, doesn't snag either! I wear them on my wrists as if they were really a bracelet but I always have hairties on hand. They're so cute I had someone say to me "that's a cute bracelet!" Then I mention its actually just a hairtie and they seem puzzled for a minute. Lol!

*One Potato, Two Potato* Hawaiian BBQ Chips

Lol, I love kettle chips! This flavor was good. I ate them during my lunch yesterday. To me, they tasted like regular Hawaiian BBQ potato chips but still overall yummy!

*Native Union *Voucher $15

An extra, that I probably won't be using since everything on the site really is expensive. I'll probably give away to someone who wants it. The non-stackable makes this extra blaaaah but it's okay.

Overall, for my first box, this was great. My only complaint is that I wish they gave a beach bag tote! Tis' the season of sun, sand and beer. Cheers. Can't wait for July's box!!!!!


----------



## QuixoticGirly (Jun 11, 2014)

Just saw this online. A cute idea for the towel as a cover up.


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Jun 11, 2014)

AMaas said:


> Ugh, I am so bummed that the very first ingredient in those You Smell Wipes is DMDMH (abbreviation for DMDM Hydantoin)...which is formaldehyde! Not good at all. So much for their products being "natural." Baloney.


Yikes! I am so glad you pointed this out. (But sad because I really liked them and would have bought them otherwise!) Thank you!


----------



## northwest22 (Jun 11, 2014)

Jennifer Leigh said:


> I thought of that too... but I figure I'd rather sit on a lounger or something more substantial.... I feel like sand would get through this thing so quickly that it would be a mess.


I am obsessed with swapping and I think your towel would be a highly desired item, so you would probably be able to swap for something good. But...those turkish towels are really cool in an unexpected way. I haven't used the June box one yet, but I am a total towel convert now after using the resort one. They seem like they wouldn't absorb much, but they do. And they dry so fast. I use mine as bath towels, since I don't really go to the beach. However, they roll up so small they are perfect for the beach.

For anyone who is disappointed by the texture of the towel, I would say give it a try before you decide you don't like it. It's one of those items I would have automatically swapped if I didn't already know how cool they were.


----------



## MoiSurtout (Jun 11, 2014)

My box arrived!

*Wet wipes:* I will use this 'fragrant luxury' to wipe dog slobber off the car windows.

*Towel: *Cute! Stripey! But nowhere near as nice as the resort towel

*SachaJuan: *the minimalist bottle makes the rest of my bathroom look twee

*Lollies: *Will trade. Something that calls itself 'lollies' should be made of sugar

*Book:* I don't like football, but it seems like a relaxing read. 

*Potato chips: *too spicy, yet I managed to eat them all in about ten minutes

*Coupon: *They don't have the free iphone case deal anymore, so I won't use it.

I'm probably in the minority, but I liked the May box more. I'm using that water bottle every day, and I keep the room spray perfume on my nightstand.


----------



## northwest22 (Jun 11, 2014)

MoiSurtout said:


> My box arrived!
> 
> *Wet wipes:* I will use this 'fragrant luxury' to wipe dog slobber off the car windows.
> 
> ...


I love the idea of the perfume as room spray! I'm gonna do that.


----------



## northwest22 (Jun 11, 2014)

What do you all think of the lotion? I'm on the fence, I'm impressed that the scent sticks around even after hand washing, but I think it kind of has a granny smell, but not necessarily in a bad way... I need you all to tell me if I like it or not  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meganbernadette (Jun 11, 2014)

My box just arrived as well- I was pleasantly surprised by the scent of the Shiny Citrus lotion. It reminds me of my Oscar Blandi Jasmine Oil Serum. Smells great! I think the hair ties are cuter in person than they appear in pictures, I will definitely use them as well. Those are my two favorite items, though the book will definitely be read and the towel will get used.


----------



## Katie_Kay (Jun 11, 2014)

I didn't expect my box until tomorrow, but it was such a nice surprise to get it today.  Today is my birthday.  I really like everything so far.  I love the lotion scent and the towel.  The lollies are super cute.  I was impressed with the amount of wet wipes we got so I'm sure I'll use those.  I read anything and everything so I'm sure I'll get to the book eventually.  I'm not sure I'll find anything to use the code for, but I'm getting a new phone tomorrow so maybe I can find a case or accessory I like.  Overall, I was not expecting to like this box very much but ended up loving everything.


----------



## eas00 (Jun 11, 2014)

I got my box today but when I opened the box my bag of chips was completely open and chip and crumbs where all in the box. Grease even went through the cardboard the chips where in and got grease on the book (which I was hoping to swap). I was kind of disappointed and I really wanted to try those chips. 

All that said I love the smell of the lotion and those hair ties are so cute. I think I will wear them as bracelets instead of hair ties. I am going to wash my towel tomorrow and see if I like it. I love that it is wide and long. I'm really weird about towels. I want them to be really long and wide so I'm covered. Plus, I would love a new towel. I've been using the same Walmart beach towel for years. I may try to swap for a resort box turkish towel after hearing everyones thoughts. I think I might try and buy something with the Native Union gift card. I am intrigued by the Jump charging thing but at the same time 30% of charge isn't a lot. 

Also, Did anyone see on Native Union's homepage that if you sign up for their newsletter you can get 10% off. Not much but its still something. (oh wait never mind we can't combine that with the gift card. Darn. Not sure now if I will use it now.


----------



## Baublesntreats (Jun 12, 2014)

I got my box yesterday.  It was fine, but it wasn't my favorite PS box.  I read a lot, but this particular book is not for me.  The towel is nice, and now combined with the one I got in the LE box, I have a (sort of almost) matching pair.  I use body lotion daily, so this one won't go to waste, but I don't love the scent.  It reminds me a little bit of dish soap, for some reason.  The wipes are fine.  I can at least keep them in the car for emergencies.  I have long hair, so I can always use more hair ties.  I used one today, and it looked nice on my wrist and worked fine to hold my ponytail.  Finally, I love potato chips, but I don't really like BBQ flavored ones.  Those will go to my bf, who I'm sure will like them.  I haven't decided whether to use the $15 promo code yet.  I might decide to get a monocle speaker, but I hate paying for shipping, and I feel like I could probably get the speaker for less somewhere else.  

So I'll be using most of the items, but I'm not really excited about any of them.  Oh well.  On to July!


----------



## Mrs30009 (Jun 12, 2014)

Did anyone wash their towel?  I am wondering if it soften up after washing.


----------



## AshJs3 (Jun 12, 2014)

My box should FINALLY be here today! Yay!

Also, not a June thing but I ordered my 3rd May Designs notebook today! I believe we got them in our boxes last fall. They are the cutest things ever and today they have a certain print that's 50% off! I just ordered an academic year planner a few weeks ago and I ordered a notebook today with the 50% off!


----------



## boxesandboxes (Jun 12, 2014)

AshJs3 said:


> My box should FINALLY be here today! Yay!
> 
> Also, not a June thing but I ordered my 3rd May Designs notebook today! I believe we got them in our boxes last fall. They are the cutest things ever and today they have a certain print that's 50% off! I just ordered an academic year planner a few weeks ago and I ordered a notebook today with the 50% off!


which ones are 50% off? I've been looking/wanting one.

Oh, I can see the link from FB. THX!!


----------



## normajean2008 (Jun 12, 2014)

Mrs30009 said:


> Did anyone wash their towel?  I am wondering if it soften up after washing.


Mine is in the wash as I type this.  I'll report back later how it survived.


----------



## AshJs3 (Jun 12, 2014)

mishmish said:


> which ones are 50% off? I've been looking/wanting one.
> 
> Oh, I can see the link from FB. THX!!


For anyone else looking, it's the Mermaid print in 4 color combos. Also I think all 2014 calendars are 50% off too.


----------



## Starlet (Jun 12, 2014)

For anyone who was interested in purchasing the mint colored monocle from Native Union, I noticed it on sale for $24.99 plus free shipping on West Elm.  There is also a code for a bonus 15% off clearance items: Sweet.  I ended up getting it for under $25 total with tax.

The link to the west elm page:

http://www.westelm.com/products/monocle-speaker-d1976/?pkey=e|monocle|1|best|0|1|24||1&amp;group=1&amp;sku=5750054&amp;cm_src=PRODUCTSEARCH||NoFacet-_-NoFacet-_-NoMerchRules


----------



## emilylithium (Jun 12, 2014)

Starlet said:


> For anyone who was interested in purchasing the mint colored monocle from Native Union, I noticed it on sale for $24.99 plus free shipping on West Elm.  There is also a code for a bonus 15% off clearance items: Sweet.  I ended up getting it for under $25 total with tax.
> 
> The link to the west elm page:
> 
> http://www.westelm.com/products/monocle-speaker-d1976/?pkey=e|monocle|1|best|0|1|24||1&amp;group=1&amp;sku=5750054&amp;cm_src=PRODUCTSEARCH||NoFacet-_-NoFacet-_-NoMerchRules


thanks so much for sharing this! i have been eyeing the mint monocle since hearing about the code in this month's PS box. This will end up much cheaper than the code!


----------



## Sadejane (Jun 12, 2014)

Hmm. . .I think I'll have to give the hair ties away.  They don't grasp my fine hair and I can't twist them more than once (if that makes sense) because they aren't stretchy enough and have bulk.  When I did get them to hold for a bit, the gold ring pulled a few strands of my hair.  I hope others could make them work with their hair, I think they're cute.


----------



## normajean2008 (Jun 12, 2014)

Starlet said:


> For anyone who was interested in purchasing the mint colored monocle from Native Union, I noticed it on sale for $24.99 plus free shipping on West Elm.  There is also a code for a bonus 15% off clearance items: Sweet.  I ended up getting it for under $25 total with tax.
> 
> The link to the west elm page:
> 
> http://www.westelm.com/products/monocle-speaker-d1976/?pkey=e|monocle|1|best|0|1|24||1&amp;group=1&amp;sku=5750054&amp;cm_src=PRODUCTSEARCH||NoFacet-_-NoFacet-_-NoMerchRules


Yay!  That is the color I've been wanting since seeing them.  That is so much cheaper than using the gift card!


----------



## normajean2008 (Jun 12, 2014)

Sadejane said:


> Hmm. . .I think I'll have to give the hair ties away.  They don't grasp my fine hair and I can't twist them more than once (if that makes sense) because they aren't stretchy enough and have bulk.  When I did get them to hold for a bit, the gold ring pulled a few strands of my hair.  I hope others could make them work with their hair, I think they're cute.


I can't get them to work for my fine hair either.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   

They twist once like for you, and if I really pull tight I can do it twice, but then it pulls my scalp and gives a headache.  I can't wear them as bracelets either, they fit on my wrist, but are just tight enough to be uncomfortable/cut in some.  

The only way I can get them to work for a bit is if I'm pulling my hair up in a bun, it works for that for a few hours before falling out.


----------



## Mrs30009 (Jun 12, 2014)

Starlet said:


> For anyone who was interested in purchasing the mint colored monocle from Native Union, I noticed it on sale for $24.99 plus free shipping on West Elm.  There is also a code for a bonus 15% off clearance items: Sweet.  I ended up getting it for under $25 total with tax.
> 
> The link to the west elm page:
> 
> http://www.westelm.com/products/monocle-speaker-d1976/?pkey=e|monocle|1|best|0|1|24||1&amp;group=1&amp;sku=5750054&amp;cm_src=PRODUCTSEARCH||NoFacet-_-NoFacet-_-NoMerchRules


Wow.  Thank you for letting us know.  I bought one.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## aweheck (Jun 12, 2014)

Wow! THANKYOU Starlet! I ordered a few of the monocles! A late Fathers Day gift and a couple for my backup gift stash. At just over $21 a piece that is an awesome gift.


----------



## Kerryliz (Jun 12, 2014)

Can someone explain the hair ties to me? They're cute as bracelets (I guess) but they don't work as hair ties at all! They don't stretch, will go twice around my hair and be way too loose, and when I try to go for a third they rip my hair! lol am I doing it wrong?


----------



## aweheck (Jun 12, 2014)

This morning has definitely been a PopSugar day! Two June boxes and a third box with my missing items from my May box! Very pleased! I love the smell of Smell Bent Parfum! It seems to do a good job of masking the fact that I have six dogs, LOL, by the time I mess around with my fur-kids my clothing smells a bit...... this scent seems to work as a cover effect so far, and the scent just kind of boost my mood, love it!

The PoolBoy nail polish (May box) matches perfectly with the (June) Turkish--t towels! As well as the LE Resort box's bracelets (as pointed out by Shauna999 in the May Spoiler's ***thankyou Shauna999*** . I've got my mani-pedi appointment set for next Tuesday. Good start to putting together an outfit with the bracelets, nails done in the poolboy polish, and the towel utilized as a wrap over a swimsuit or sundress (possibly the book with you) as you sit outside in the park, poolside or at the beach!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

*** thought!***(I wonder if one of those Mint Monocles might match-up with everything also????? LOL!)

I do love the Turkish towels, sure hope they wash up okay. I definitely would not want to wash on Hot, but they feel more like a towell IMO, the LE Resort one reminds me of a Quality heavy linen tablecloth, I know that that was made with half bamboo, but my mind keeps saying table cloth when I pull it out of the cupboard in my trailer.

I was excited to also receive the missing sleep mask (May box) It is so perfect for using in my trailer when we go camping, matching and all with the bedroom motif! It will be a huge help in allowing me to sleep a bit longer after sunrise (I'm one of those need darkness to sleep properly sort of people) The Lemmon wet wipes are also going out in the trailer, so awesome perfect for when we dry camp, probably will toss a few in the truck glovebox also.

I love the lotion, I have lots of lotion! Too much actually but I do like the scent of this. It is citrus, and reminds me of Lemmon meringue pie, medium sweet lemon, Not furniture polishy at all, I really like it and have applied it several times today.

I like the hair Lollies, would have used them as bracelets also, look so cute! But for me they pinch a bit uncomfortably, maybe after some use they will stretch-out and I'll be able to use them as such then.

Native Union voucher..... I will definitely use these, (could use more actually) I have been trying to find a better take along cord for charging my iphone, think I found it on their site, just have to do a bit more research to decide between the Jump Cable and Power Link. I am so tired of cords wrapping around stuff in my purse and of charging cords all around my truck (hubby and I always need two plugged in to charge our phones as we head into and back from town).

The Chips I put in the snack box, I am positive my hubby will consume them when he discovers them on his next trip to search the kitchen for munchies  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> . Very pleased with what the Mailman brought me today!


----------



## farrah3 (Jun 12, 2014)

Another Popsugar camper!  I have tons of my Popsugar stuff stashed in my camper.  My favorite Popsugar items for the camper are the Govino wine cups (I actually saw someone else at the campground with them too!).  My sleepmask, towels, Pool Boy polish, Smell Bent St. Tropez spray, Zinger bottle &amp; Swell bottle (great for wine at the beach) are also in there.  Popsugar makes camping so much fun!  I think I'll put the Olive Oil (Summer 2014 box), the lemon wipes, lotion &amp; hair ties in the camper too.


----------



## Lisa80 (Jun 12, 2014)

Finally got my box!

Turkish towel-Love! Will use it as a wrap

Book-I'm always open to new authors and I'm happy it was a hardcover

Sachajuan Lotion-This is a nice big bottle and the scent is light; happy I got this!

Hair ties-My hair is too short to use but going with the other's suggestion because they do make cute bracelets. I got a black, gray, and black/gray/white combo

Chips-passed on to my friend

Wipes-going in the car for spills

Native Union voucher-will never use this but will see if I can pass it on to someone

All in all, I think was a really nice box. And of course I'm ready for July  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jun 12, 2014)

So I just tried the towel as a bath towel, and Im surprised - it is AWESOME...so much more absorbent than my fluffy towels, and light so it stays up well. I need more!


----------



## normajean2008 (Jun 12, 2014)

normajean2008 said:


> Mine is in the wash as I type this.  I'll report back later how it survived.


Okay, towel is out of the dryer!  It is much much softer after washed and dried than it is straight out of the box new.  I don't know how well it'll do as a towel, will need to test this tomorrow, but if it sucks-it WILL make an awesome wrap for the summer!  I like it!


----------



## normajean2008 (Jun 12, 2014)

Kerryliz said:


> Can someone explain the hair ties to me? They're cute as bracelets (I guess) but they don't work as hair ties at all! They don't stretch, will go twice around my hair and be way too loose, and when I try to go for a third they rip my hair! lol am I doing it wrong?


No, not doing it wrong, they just are kind of awkward.  They claim to not stretch out, and seem to be one pass around too small to really hold hair properly without pain.


----------



## KayEss (Jun 13, 2014)

Mrs30009 said:


> Did anyone wash their towel?  I am wondering if it soften up after washing.


I mentioned earlier that I washed mine and it softened up. I did use fabric softener which apparently is a no-no, but I use fabric softener on all my towels and none of them seem to be the worse for wear (including the Turkish one).  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> However, I will warn that it still isn't as soft as my other towels by any means.


----------



## wendylouwho (Jun 13, 2014)

I haven't used my BG gift card yet and it expires in 2 days, so if anyone wants it, message me.  I'll send it to the first person who asks.  Thanks!


----------



## AMaas (Jun 13, 2014)

What does BG stand for?


----------



## wendylouwho (Jun 13, 2014)

Bergdorf Goodman. It was the gift card from last month's box.  It has been claimed.  Everyone have a great weekend!


----------



## sldb (Jun 13, 2014)

wendylouwho said:


> I haven't used my BG gift card yet and it expires in 2 days, so if anyone wants it, message me. I'll send it to the first person who asks. Thanks!


I think this is in the wrong forum. The bg gift card was in Glossybox not Popsugar.


----------



## janessapk (Jun 13, 2014)

I LOVE this box!!

The Turkish Towel has been amazing; I've used it as a wrap, scarf, towel and blanket so far. I want all the Turkish towels in the world now.

And I read the book on a 6 hour bus trip to visit my mom--it was a fast read, well-written, engaging characters, and surprisingly good. I know less about football than the main character's best friend, but it's really just a setting for a good story with character development. Definitely give it a shot if you were worried it'd be too football-y. 

I've only used the hair ties as bracelets so far, but love them as bracelets. I've tried using one in a messy top bun and it's OK. 

I haven't tried the lemon wipes but love the packaging, and the chips were a great snack after having too many beers the other night.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Overall, love it!!


----------



## aweheck (Jun 14, 2014)

.


----------



## northwest22 (Jun 14, 2014)

For anyone who is still interested in the June Turkish towel vs. resort box, I finally took a shower with thr June one today, so I have complete feedback. Washing the June towel did not make it much softer. It is noticeably thinner than the resort towel and I was disappointed. However, I just used it after a shower and it was insanely absorbent. It sucks the water right in. It was noticeably more damp than the other towel, because of its thinnes, but even the damp parts still dry your body well. My hair is more dry than any towel I've ever dried with. Also, the towel wraps easily around my (not small) body. 15 minutes after my shower, the towel is almost completely dry on my towel rod.

So, the results of my test (and yes, I have too much time on my hands that I am typing this, but it's fun for me and I love reading what you all have to say so,I thought you might be interested. )

The winner:

Absorbency- June

Softness- resort

Size-June

Luxury-resort

Quick dry- June

Best looking-resort

Longevity-(don't really know yet, but my guess is resort.)

Love them both. I think I like the resort better and love the way it looks hanging in my bathroom. But, the June one might get more use, since I won't have to baby it and worry about ruining it. I think June will be my towel work horse and resort will be my special treat.

Either way, these towels make my other towels feel like slow drying junk.


----------



## kristab94 (Jun 15, 2014)

northwest22 said:


> For anyone who is still interested in the June Turkish towel vs. resort box, I finally took a shower with thr June one today, so I have complete feedback. Washing the June towel did not make it much softer. It is noticeably thinner than the resort towel and I was disappointed. However, I just used it after a shower and it was insanely absorbent. It sucks the water right in. It was noticeably more damp than the other towel, because of its thinnes, but even the damp parts still dry your body well. My hair is more dry than any towel I've ever dried with. Also, the towel wraps easily around my (not small) body. 15 minutes after my shower, the towel is almost completely dry on my towel rod.
> 
> So, the results of my test (and yes, I have too much time on my hands that I am typing this, but it's fun for me and I love reading what you all have to say so,I thought you might be interested. )
> 
> ...


Love it, thanks for the awesome feedback!


----------



## Blogofboxes (Jun 15, 2014)

Does anyone want my native union coupon? I won't ever use it and I don't want to just let it expire like I did with the charm and chain one.


----------



## KayEss (Jun 15, 2014)

I found that I didn't like drying my body after a shower with the towel. It works just fine, but the scratchy texture just doesn't feel towel-like enough for me. It is kind of how I feel about shampoos that don't lather...it just doesn't feel right.

However, I tried the towel just to wrap around my hair last night after a shower and it worked really well. It is really lightweight and absorbent so it worked well for that purpose and my other towel stayed a lot drier as a result (I don't like drying off with a damp towel). I'm glad I found a good use for it after all! I also think this would be a great towel to take to the pool. It would make a good cover up and dry me off enough to make it home and shower off. Now of course I work the night shift and the pool closes at 10, so I'm out of luck in that regard for the time being.


----------



## Luxx22 (Jun 16, 2014)

These boxes look amaze! Wish they shipped to Canada  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lolo22 (Jun 16, 2014)

I just ate my chips - they are really over seasoned and I'm normally a barbeque chip lover.  I like the lotion scent and don't feel the scent is too overpowering.  I'm not sure I'll use the towel for toweling purposes lol, it's just not soft and fluffy enough for me.  It will be a nice light blanket for the deck though.  This box was just meh for me.  I don't use elastics in my hair, wont read the book, don't use wipes and the coupon is such a dud for me.  So most of this will be passed on/thrown in the swap pile.  I think it was nicely curated though and definitely feels very summery, just not things I personally like.


----------



## farrah3 (Jun 16, 2014)

Worst coupon/voucher ever!!!  I added the "Jump" cable to my cart.  $49.99.  Site says Free Shipping over $40.

Native Union's math looks like this:

Jump Cable $49.99 - $15.00 voucher = $41.99

Has anyone had any luck with this crappy voucher?


----------



## mvangundy (Jun 17, 2014)

farrah3 said:


> Worst coupon/voucher ever!!!  I added the "Jump" cable to my cart.  $49.99.  Site says Free Shipping over $40.
> 
> Native Union's math looks like this:
> 
> ...


I haven't either, I've been fighting with them via email the past few days!! They are super unhelpful.


----------



## rockhoundluna (Jun 18, 2014)

I am in &lt;3 with this towel. I want ten of them lol.


----------



## normajean2008 (Jun 18, 2014)

farrah3 said:


> Worst coupon/voucher ever!!!  I added the "Jump" cable to my cart.  $49.99.  Site says Free Shipping over $40.
> 
> Native Union's math looks like this:
> 
> ...


Well, that sucks!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

I guess it depends on what the card really is...  Is it a gift card, or a promo card?  A gift card should be redeemed like how you're thinking: total, free shipping, tax, minus 15$.  If it is a promo voucher, sadly it'll be counted before your order is totaled (the same as like those % off order codes everywhere), and your total will need to reach the shipping minimum after the promo.  From their math, it looks like they count it as a promo code voucher, not a gift card, so I doubt they'd be much help to you if you contacted them.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   

Somebody also mentioned earlier that they were offering a free phone case when you added the monocle to your cart... when they tried it, it only took off 7.50$ from their order, not the whole 15$.  But when they took the free phone case offer out it did the whole discount.  This is when I lost interest in their company, that is not good customer service in my opinion.  

I think we should let Pop Sugar know about the issues with this company's offering to the box.  Not in a "I want compensation" for it way, but as a in general way-so they don't do repeat business in the future with them if it is going to suck this bad.


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Jun 18, 2014)

This is not specific to " Pop Sugar"-- But I don't know where else to put it because it's also not about beauty.

*Brenda Novak currently has* * a full length FREE e-book available called " Coulda Been a Cowboy". I compare it favorably with " One and Only", which is the novel in our June boxes. You will have to go to her website and get her newsletter to get the FREE ebook. It is a whole $1.99 on Amazon.com LOL. It's worth $1.99 for sure, IMO. *

Either way, I loved the book as much as the much more expensive one in our Pop Sugar box and I loved the *emotional growth* and development in Nora's story which I felt was lacking, or perhaps, uneven, in " One and Only" by and large. The sports theme is not as pervasive, and as a person who doesn't like football, Novak's book has greater appeal on some levels. It is not as sophisticated, although both books drop brand names like crazy ( must be a trend again from the 80's)

IF you have read "  One and Only" which came in our June box or just love to read like I do, and IF you have either a Kindle Fire HD, or have downloaded the Kindle app which Amazon.com offers free for everyone using an Android system, as far as I can tell, ( I have a Kindle Fire HD), well, Brenda Novak  has been and may still be offering a GREAT love story free on her website ( actually I got it through her newsletter which was in my Spam folder and I didn't keep it or the link- I'm sorry).

*The name of the full length book is " Coulda Been a Cowboy" and while the theme is romance with a smattering of pro football thrown in, it's a great easy read for reading on summer travel, at the pool and beach.*

*I hope it's OK to post a message about a related freebie. I think the free download is limited time only.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />*


----------



## LisaLeah (Jun 19, 2014)

I must say I really LIKED this box. Love the lotion. The towel is surprisingly great when I wrap it around my wet hair. And hair ties, wipes and chips are always welcome! The book may not be for me, but I love that it is a hard cover.


----------



## northwest22 (Jun 22, 2014)

Has anyone started a July thread yet? I can't find one, but it might be the new site. Will someone more tech savvy than me please start one? I'm over the. June excitement, so it's time to stare speculating about July  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JenTX (Jun 22, 2014)

northwest22 said:


> Has anyone started a July thread yet? I can't find one, but it might be the new site. Will someone more tech savvy than me please start one? I'm over the. June excitement, so it's time to stare speculating about July  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


And any good promo codes for July?


----------



## sylarana (Jun 22, 2014)

I gave the book an honest try .. read about 25% of it and then skipped to the end.

Not only is the personal story inside completely predictable and the main character simply not someone I could resonate or emphasize with .. the football talk was truly the most annoying thing I ever had to struggle through. It's not just football .. as in the game, it's completely pointless trivia about football history and culture (over and over again) which I doubt is interesting to anyone but the most extreme fans.

I really do not understand why they chose to include this book other than the colors of the cover. Will donate it to the library ...

I ended up cancelling my subscription. The boxes just don't seem to have enough value to me to justify the price .. I'm going to stick to the L.E. ones for now (I've never been disappointed by them other than the resort shipping/pouch debacle) or wait for a deal that gives me the regular ones for less than $30 (incl tax).


----------



## skyflower (Jun 23, 2014)

The mint colored monocle (native union, mentioned in one of the earlier posts)

http://www.westelm.com/products/monocle-speaker-d1976/?pkey=e|monocle|1|best|0|1|24||1&amp;group=1&amp;sku=5750054&amp;cm_src=PRODUCTSEARCH||NoFacet-_-NoFacet-_-NoMerchRules

is 24.99 + 20% off with coupon code HEATWAVE (ends tonight) + free shipping


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Jun 26, 2014)

I wonder if the July box can be as great as I thought the June box was. 

I hope so, because it should ship by my birthday.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I think a TON of us have July birthdays. Happy Birthday, fellow July babes.


----------



## MoiSurtout (Jul 2, 2014)

I finished the book. 



Spoiler



And promptly sent a text to my best friend:

'Just FYI, if you ever make out with my father, I'm disowning both of you.'

She was rather confused.


----------



## northwest22 (Jul 3, 2014)

skyflower said:


> The mint colored monocle (native union, mentioned in one of the earlier posts)
> 
> http://www.westelm.com/products/monocle-speaker-d1976/?pkey=e|monocle|1|best|0|1|24||1&amp;group=1&amp;sku=5750054&amp;cm_src=PRODUCTSEARCH||NoFacet-_-NoFacet-_-NoMerchRules
> 
> is 24.99 + 20% off with coupon code HEATWAVE (ends tonight) + free shipping


Hi All, same website now has a 25% off code FLASH through 4th of July. Mint colored Monocle was $20.37 total out the door. Love my Monocle so much and I'm tired of sharing with my husband (it keeps getting moved around the house and I can never find it) so I think this is an amazing deal! Plus you can plug them into each other for increased sound.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Jul 3, 2014)

northwest22 said:


> Hi All, same website now has a 25% off code FLASH through 4th of July. Mint colored Monocle was $20.37 total out the door. Love my Monocle so much and I'm tired of sharing with my husband (it keeps getting moved around the house and I can never find it) so I think this is an amazing deal! Plus you can plug them into each other for increased sound.


Thanks! I bought one.


----------



## catipa (Jul 3, 2014)

northwest22 said:


> Hi All, same website now has a 25% off code FLASH through 4th of July. Mint colored Monocle was $20.37 total out the door. Love my Monocle so much and I'm tired of sharing with my husband (it keeps getting moved around the house and I can never find it) so I think this is an amazing deal! Plus you can plug them into each other for increased sound.


I just got one too, thanks for the code  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## melanie0971 (Jul 3, 2014)

MoiSurtout said:


> I finished the book.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol one of my good friends did date my dad . Maybe I should skip this book. I avoided TMI at the time no need to go there now...


----------

